# Canelo vacates WBC title, but still wants GGG



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/canelo-to-vacate-wbc-title-338338

WBC middleweight world champion Canelo Alvarez today issued the following statement:

"After much consideration, today, I instructed my team at Golden Boy Promotions to continue negotiating a fight with Gennady 'GGG' Golovkin and to finalize a deal as quickly as possible. I also informed the WBC that I will vacate its title. For the entirety of my career, I have taken the fights that no one wanted because I fear no man. Never has that been more true than today. I will fight 'GGG,' and I will beat 'GGG' but I will not be forced into the ring by artificial deadlines. I am hopeful that by putting aside this ticking clock, the two teams can now negotiate this fight, and 'GGG' and I can get in the ring as soon as possible and give the fans the fight they want to see."

Golden Boy Promotions Chairman and CEO Oscar De La Hoya today issued the following statement:

"There is no denying that Canelo is the biggest star in the sport of boxing. He is eager to get in the ring with 'GGG' to show the world that he is also the best pound for pound fighter in the sport, but we won't negotiate under a forced deadline. Now that the WBC title is off the table, I am hopeful that 'GGG' and his promoter K2 Promotions will come to the table in good faith and get this deal done."


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Canelo - Bradley anyone?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

More than likely Lemieux.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hoepfully this will put to rest anyone here who thought that canelo had any shot whatsoever as he himself obvioulsy does not believe so.

and hopefully, yet i strongly doubt it, we will get lemuiex/canelo so we can continue to see who actually understands boxing and who doesnt after lemuiex convincingly beats the 155-pounder.

canelo had no shot at beating gennady and the knowledgeable guys here oj this forum knew that the golovkin fight, like the lemuiex fight, was not going to happen


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, a part of me actually thought Canelo would man-up. I guess they were adamant that they wanted more fights. Probably going with Curtis Stevens, but the Khan fight was also a bit out of left field. People were posting the candidates and it included Monroe Jr. and Rosado. No one mentioned Khan, though.

Last we heard, GBP was negotiating with Cotto for a rematch. I'm assuming they'll go with the rematch. It's Cotto's last fight, he has no opponent, and of course, it has to be PPV worthy.

This definitely does give Canelo an edge in the negotiation. Now, he can stipulate any weight he wants on Golovkin. I hope Golovkin says fuck it. Just fight Jacobs, clean out the division.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Well they've got a few weeks to show that the fight is genuinely being negotiated and that they aren't stalling. Canelo said he has told his team to do the fight so if that doesn't happen in the next few weeks then something is up.

One thing I will say though is if he still had the belt, the purse in the unification fight would be capped at 55-45 in favor of Canelo. Without the belt, they negotiate the purse and I presume GBP will want a bigger slice of the pie. From that point of view, it makes sense.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Two opinions, do they contradict each other??

1) Canela ain't ready for GGG, bet money he'd lose at this point.

2) Canela will never be ready for GGG because he's scared. His team is so scared of GGG now Canela is scared :lol:


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hard to have it both ways, either you think Canelo would lose and therefore isn't ready for GGG or you are cool with the fact that he has to duck the man in order to maintain his brand for the time being.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

If they dropped the belt to avoid having the fight at 160, that's going to be really embarrassing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, a part of me actually thought Canelo would man-up. I guess they were adamant that they wanted more fights. Probably going with Curtis Stevens, but the Khan fight was also a bit out of left field. People were posting the candidates and it included Monroe Jr. and Rosado. No one mentioned Khan, though.
> 
> Last we heard, GBP was negotiating with Cotto for a rematch. I'm assuming they'll go with the rematch. It's Cotto's last fight, he has no opponent, and of course, it has to be PPV worthy.
> 
> This definitely does give Canelo an edge in the negotiation. Now, he can stipulate any weight he wants on Golovkin.* I hope Golovkin says fuck it.* Just fight Jacobs, clean out the division.


I'm with you on that (bolded) part. It robs him of a big payday but Canelo giving up the belt like that should be seen in the same light as Duran's "no mas" moment. Disappointing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shame on my fave fighter :-(


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This doesnt make sense, if it means Canelo will fight Stevens/Lemieux next does this mean it will be at 160 or a catchweight?

Canelo should just go back down to 154 ffs this is a joke, they should really cashout and put Canelo in with GGG now, Lemieux destroys Canelo and the new busy Stevens could easily land a left hook on Canelo


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


>


No fight, obviously. Ducks don't get any more blatant and they aren't about to negotiate a god damn thing. Aside from it being absolute shit that the biggest fight in boxing isn't going to happen, everyone can move on now and this circus act the Middleweight crown became when Cotto beat Martinez (at a fucking catchweight as the challenger) can now be restored.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

turbotime said:


> shame on my fave fighter :-(


It's what we hate about Boxing. GGG will continue to fight stiffer opposition until he's on the slide.


A.C.S said:


> This doesnt make sense, if it means Canelo will fight Stevens/Lemieux next does this mean it will be at 160 or a catchweight?
> 
> Canelo should just go back down to 154 ffs this is a joke, they should really cashout and put Canelo in with GGG now, Lemieux destroys Canelo and the new busy Stevens could easily land a left hook on Canelo


It doesn't make sense, but on second thought they are probably negotiating a catch weight.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> It's what we hate about Boxing. GGG will continue to fight stiffer opposition until he's on the slide.
> 
> Doesn't make sense, but on second thought they are probably negotiating a catch weight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No fight, obviously. Ducks don't get any more blatant and they aren't about to negotiate a god damn thing. Aside from it being absolute shit that the biggest fight in boxing isn't going to happen, everyone can move on now and this circus act the Middleweight crown became when Cotto beat Martinez (at a fucking catchweight as the challenger) can now be restored.


Golden Boy will most likely be looking to negotiate a better split for a non-title bout but now that Canelo doesn't have the WBC it's anyone's guess as to how likely it is that GGG would take a Canelo fight at a catchweight.

What happens to the Ring/lineal MW title? Am I right to assume that Canelo holds that until he officially leaves 155-160?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> It's what we hate about Boxing. GGG will continue to fight stiffer opposition until he's on the slide.
> 
> It doesn't make sense, but on second thought they are probably negotiating a catch weight.


I was talking about oscar actually :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The two statements in your headline contradict each other. It is the equivalent of breaking escrow on a home but saying you still want to buy it. 

The WBC was being a little over zealous with such a short time frame, but Canelo's statement is bullshit. If he really wanted to make the deal happen the statement would read "We are working towards a deal to fight GGG however the WBC's timeline is becoming restrictive. I'm asking for an extension of the timeline under the basis that we continue working on a contract for the GGG fight."

In the business world, deadlines get extended all the time. I do it a couple of times a year. But only when a lot of the work has been done and everybody involved is working together with a common goal.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> Golden Boy will most likely be looking to negotiate a better split for a non-title bout but now that Canelo doesn't have the WBC it's anyone's guess as to how likely it is that GGG would take a Canelo fight at a catchweight.
> 
> What happens to the Ring/lineal MW title? Am I right to assume that Canelo holds that until he officially leaves 155-160?


No, that needs to be forcefully stripped off of him and a new lineage started. As if Canelo died. That's what I'm actually referencing, not the WBC strap. This whole fiasco is a prime example of the fundamental flaw of "the man who beat the man".


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No fight, obviously. Ducks don't get any more blatant and they aren't about to negotiate a god damn thing. Aside from it being absolute shit that the biggest fight in boxing isn't going to happen, everyone can move on now and this circus act the Middleweight crown became when Cotto beat Martinez (at a fucking catchweight as the challenger) can now be restored.


Its been such a shit week. Atleast Golovkin will now be the est. champion for real. Bring on Jacobs I Guess.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I was talking about oscar actually :lol:


Oscar is in such a tight spot here. Canelo is really the only valuable product GBP has. If he gets beat up, he loses value. But if he ducks, he loses value.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Imagine if Jacobs vacates. :rofl


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Think the fight will happen eventually just not at the full 160 limit


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see the problem here. Golovkin is free to scoop the middleweight title. If Canelo doesn't want the fight Golovkin can fight Jacob's or whoever because he will hold all the straps. This is what Golovkin fans wanted.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Its been such a shit week. Atleast Golovkin will now be the est. champion for real. Bring on Jacobs I Guess.


Oscar would get in there and fight his ass. :rofl



MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't see the problem here. Golovkin is free to scoop the middleweight title. If Canelo doesn't want the fight Golovkin can fight Jacob's or whoever because he will hold all the straps. This is what Golovkin fans wanted.


There isn't a problem.  Canelo was publicly undressed, shamed out as a phony Middleweight Champion and order is restored. Wish him all the best, like Floyd say.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I think Canelo and GGG will fight in 2017.

Now GGG needs to get the belt off Saunders, but I would like to see the Jacobs fight first.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't see the problem here. Golovkin is free to scoop the middleweight title. If Canelo doesn't want the fight Golovkin can fight Jacob's or whoever because he will hold all the straps. This is what Golovkin fans wanted.


the problem is that now that Canelo vacated, its even less likely that this fight will happen.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I was talking about oscar actually :lol:


DLH and most know he would get beat by GGG. I'd protect my fighter too!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you guys looked at the WBC MW rankings lately? After you remove Lee-tle Canelito, they got:

Gennady Golovkin

1. Jorge Sebastian Heiland
2. Arif Magomedov
3. Chris Eubank Jr.
4. David Lemieux
5. Michel Soro
6. Ryota Murata
7. Ievgen Khytrov
8. Hassan N’Dam N’Jikam
9. Avtandil Khurtsidze
10. Curtis Stevens
11. Andy Lee
12. Peter Quillin
13. Daniel Geale
14. Hugo Centeno
15. Dmitry Chudinov


They don't even rank Jacobs or Billy Joe. Sigh.

I guess we'll get Golovkin - Eubank Jr. That's not horrible, really, though I'd much rather see Lemieux.

It sure as heck better not be Heilland or Magomedov. Who da heck ARE those guys?
Ranked #1 & #2 ! 
WTF am I seeing here? Is Cheech Marin suddenly running things?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No, that needs to be forcefully stripped off of him and a new lineage started. As if Canelo died. That's what I'm actually referencing, not the WBC strap. This whole fiasco is a prime example of the fundamental flaw of "the man who beat the man".


What should happen and what will happen aren't necessarily the same thing though. The linear title should have strict mandatories or something. I dunno, I'm just pissed off that this a) has robbed us of a decent fight and b) will still have some quarters defending Canelo and Oscar's bullshit.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Have you guys looked at the WBC MW rankings lately? It's like an episode of the Twilight Zone:
> 
> After you remove Alvarez, they got:
> 
> ...


Part of me thinks GGG-Eubank Jr could well be more competitive than the Lemieux or Murray fights but last six rounds. Eubank's athleticism and toughness might see him force moments of success before his recklessness sees him catch something big.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Gutsy move by Bossnelo.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Woah!


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

knowimuch said:


>


:rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Hahahahha


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

He wants GGG as much as Dracula wants a garlic cocktail.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733080430375755776
Say what you want about Saunders, but this isn't looking good for Canelo.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally they've gone out and said it, now we can move on... Said as soon as the Khan fight was announced there was no way in hell Canelo would face GGG at 160 right after...


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Welp, turns out I'm retarded and don't know how to post a tweet.

Fuck that's all it takes? I'm more retarded than I thought.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't see the problem here. Golovkin is free to scoop the middleweight title. If Canelo doesn't want the fight Golovkin can fight Jacob's or whoever because he will hold all the straps. *This is what Golovkin fans wanted*.


Everyone wanted to see GGG fight Canelo didn't they?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

knowimuch said:


>


LOL I'm going to send this to Steve Kim on Twitter


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> What should happen and what will happen aren't necessarily the same thing though. The linear title should have strict mandatories or something. I dunno, I'm just pissed off that this a) has robbed us of a decent fight and b) will still have some quarters defending Canelo and Oscar's bullshit.


I ain't even mad, dude. :lol: This is actually a far more embarrassing way to go than if he'd actually stepped in and gotten his ass beat to a pulp. I gave him a shot in that fight too, not a large one but I could definitely see a fair level of competitiveness and Nelo at the least, lasting the distance. He needs to be stripped of the WBC, RING, Lineal titles as well as his Mexican citizenship for this. He's shamed Mexican boxing to a degree rarely ever seen before. Just ask @Zopilote.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I ain't even mad, dude. :lol: This is actually a far more embarrassing way to go than if he'd actually stepped in and gotten his ass beat to a pulp. I gave him a shot in that fight too, not a large one but I could definitely see a fair level of competitiveness and Nelo at the least, lasting the distance. He needs to be stripped of the WBC, RING, Lineal titles as well as his Mexican citizenship for this. He's shamed Mexican boxing to a degree rarely ever seen before. Just ask @Zopilote.


I already said elsewhere: it's this generation's No Mas. :deal :lol:


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I ain't even mad, dude. :lol: This is actually a far more embarrassing way to go than if he'd actually stepped in and gotten his ass beat to a pulp. I gave him a shot in that fight too, not a large one but I could definitely see a fair level of competitiveness and Nelo at the least, lasting the distance. He needs to be stripped of the WBC, RING, Lineal titles as well as his Mexican citizenship for this. He's shamed Mexican boxing to a degree rarely ever seen before. Just ask @Zopilote.


How will you feel if Canelo & Oscar just want the fight to happen in May 2017?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733080430375755776
> Say what you want about Saunders, but this isn't looking good for Canelo.


:rofl :lol: that means a hell of a lot coming from Saunders, the man who turned down millions to fight GGG himself.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

What a farce. It is going to be amazing watching Canelo's fans try and switch this around to blame GGG when the fight doesn't happen. The WBC middleweight champion doesn't like fighting at middleweight, so defends his middleweight title at his own chosen weight, defends against a blown up welterweight and then dumps his title because the officiating body had the nerve to insist he fight the number one contender who happens to be an actual middleweight. :lol:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Can somebody tell me if by vacating WBC belt Canelo also looses his Ring belt?
Or is he still the Lineal and The Ring Middleweight Champion of the world?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

What an absolute and utter pussy.


You glass the most fragile jaw in boxing after you blew him up from light welterweight....to fight you for middleweight strap.
After you put him to sleep, this inflated water balloon, you pop off on some 'Hot *****' shit and start flexing...


Only to vacate the strap, what? A week later? So you can run from GGG. 

It's pathetic man. Utterly pathetic. I don't understand how you get more pathetic than this. How does this guy have fans?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

941jeremy said:


> Who didn't see this coming?


Your avatar:rofl


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

knowimuch said:


>


LOL!!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

What a fucking embarrassment.

And Marquez is supposed to be jealous of this chump? atsch


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol:


First Quillin now Canelo. TWO fighters vacate their belts so they don't have to fight a man. 

has this ever happened?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Gully Foyle said:


> Can somebody tell me if by vacating WBC belt Canelo also looses his Ring belt?
> Or is he still the Lineal and The Ring Middleweight Champion of the world?


Considering GBP owns The Ring Magazine (and has since 2007) there are probably a lot of legitimate concerns about that. Might've been a bit hasty suggesting order is restored.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Hard to have it both ways, either you think Canelo would lose and therefore isn't ready for GGG or you are cool with the fact that he has to duck the man in order to maintain his brand for the time being.


For me it's clear that he doesn't feel he can beat GGG at 160 and wants to maintain his record/brand.
It's a shame he's turned out to be such a big pussy.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Hands of Iron said:


> Considering GBP owns The Ring Magazine (and has since 2007) there are probably a lot of legitimate concerns about that. Might've been a bit hasty suggesting order is restored.


I think they will strip him, they have been very cautious with putting Canelo in the top 10 p4p list and such. Don't think they will want to be that transparant


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> What a fucking embarrassment.
> 
> And Marquez is supposed to be jealous of this chump? atsch


:-(


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The next time I hear a Canelo fan talking that mess..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So is Canelo still officially Mexican?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> I think they will strip him, they have been very cautious with putting Canelo in the top 10 p4p list and such. Don't think they will want to be that transparant


Well, they did put Robert Guerrero in the Top 10 P4P after he signed to fight Floyd. People will remember Adrien Broner being listed as a Top 5 practitioner of the sport in the world for a time when GBP and Haymon were still in business. These are just the immediate examples that spring to mind, but they've largely left its credibility in complete tatters.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> For me it's clear that he doesn't feel he can beat GGG at 160 and wants to maintain his record/brand.
> It's a shame....


Hard to see it any other way.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Biggest most blatant duck in the last 10 years? 
I think so.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

nuclear said:


> :lol:
> 
> First Quillin now Canelo. TWO fighters vacate their belts so they don't have to fight a man.
> 
> has this ever happened?


Danny Jacobs vacating of his 'belt' incoming :rofl


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Hands of Iron said:


> Considering GBP owns The Ring Magazine (and has since 2007) there are probably a lot of legitimate concerns about that. Might've been a bit hasty suggesting order is restored.


It would be a shame if they don't strip him

But Oscar is a slimy pos


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, they did put Robert Guerrero in the Top 10 P4P after he signed to fight Floyd. People will remember Adrien Broner being listed as a Top 5 practitioner of the sport in the world for a time when GBP and Haymon were still in business. These are just the immediate examples that spring to mind, but they've largely left its credibility in complete tatters.


I take back every word I typed. Did not know that :rofl Broner top 5:sad5, I mean I thought he was talented and had a bright future but never was he close to top 5 same as the top 10 for Guerrero


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> The next time I hear a Canelo fan talking that mess..


:rofl


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BFkRrW0HrCw/


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So now that Lee-tle Canelito will no longer have the belt, and might well never wear it again -

Is this the first time in boxing history that a MW champion literally never fought an actual MW opponent? 
Is this some kind of record?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Crean said:


> Danny Jacobs vacating of his 'belt' incoming :rofl


:yep has to be a record


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Crean said:


> Danny Jacobs vacating of his 'belt' incoming :rofl


:yep


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I ain't even mad, dude. :lol: This is actually a far more embarrassing way to go than if he'd actually stepped in and gotten his ass beat to a pulp. I gave him a shot in that fight too, not a large one but I could definitely see a fair level of competitiveness and Nelo at the least, lasting the distance. He needs to be stripped of the WBC, RING, Lineal titles as well as his Mexican citizenship for this. He's shamed Mexican boxing to a degree rarely ever seen before. Just ask @Zopilote.


canelo was not going to last the distance

he was going to statistically do worse than curtis stevens and david lemuiex and thats why they didnt take the fight.

it was pretty obvious to most of us here back then and hopefully its crystal clear now.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Flomos should appreciate this, dragging out a fight until GGG is past prime, if not already.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think canelo did this cause he wants more time. DLH wants GGG to get old. Maybe he still fights ggg after GGG KOs saunders and jacobs? dunno


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> :lol:
> 
> First Quillin now Canelo. TWO fighters vacate their belts so they don't have to fight a man.
> 
> has this ever happened?


njikam, too

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-manager-njikam-refused-fight-gennady--49185


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo thinks he would be fat at the full 160 despite weighing in at 179 for midget Khan


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Not all Mexicans are as cowardly as Canelo:

  *Gilberto Ramirez* ‏@*RamireZurdo* 
Si GGG quiere pelear con un Mexicano de verdad aquí estoy levantado la mano para enfrentarlo, por el honor de México


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

tommygun711 said:


> I think canelo did this cause he wants more time. DLH wants GGG to get old. Maybe he still fights ggg after GGG KOs saunders and jacobs? dunno


Canelo wants GGG down at 155. On the fight night Canelo will rehydrade to 175, GGG up to 168. 
And will call this fair.

"I am from Mexico, we don't fuck around!"


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I think they will strip him, they have been very cautious with putting Canelo in the top 10 p4p list and such. Don't think they will want to be that transparant


if canelo drops down to 154 and beats lara, which could very well happen, he is top ten pfp.

the 160 fiasco is just that...a fiaso. if alvarez were to have beaten cotto and given up the belt before the kahn fight would anyone think any less of canelo?

canelo shouldve just given up the 160 belt immediately after he beat cotto like ray leonard gave up the 175 belt after beating lalonde


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Not all Mexicans are as cowardly as Canelo:
> 
> *Gilberto Ramirez* ‏@*RamireZurdo*
> Si GGG quiere pelear con un Mexicano de verdad aquí estoy levantado la mano para enfrentarlo, por el honor de México


I hope Gilberto steps up and makes that fight happen if Golovkin can't get Saunders or Jacobs. Great fight and winnable for Ramirez.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Where is extreme Canelo nuthugger @bjj12 ?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if canelo drops down to 154 and beats lara, which could very well happen, he is top ten pfp.


It would be hilarious if that fight was made, and Canelo missed weight, coming in at 155.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> if canelo drops down to 154 and beats lara, which could very well happen, he is top ten pfp.
> 
> the 160 fiasco is just that...a fiaso. if alvarez were to have beaten cotto and given up the belt before the kahn fight would anyone think any less of canelo?
> 
> canelo shouldve just given up the 160 belt immediately after he beat cotto like ray leonard gave up the 175 belt after beating lalonde


I think he deserves top 10 p4p, dont get me wrong. I was aiming at the fact that he was ranked 8ish last time I checked so it was reasonable. They could've gone for a top 5 ranking or something like that.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Where is extreme Canelo nuthugger @bjl12 ?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if canelo drops down to 154 and beats lara, which could very well happen, he is top ten pfp.


It would be hilarious if that fight was made, and Canelo missed weight, coming in at 155.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I think he deserves top 10 p4p, dont get me wrong. I was aiming at the fact that he was ranked 8ish last time I checked so it was reasonable. They could've gone for a top 5 ranking or something like that.


people are making too much about this. it was a pr mistake. canelo shouldve just vacated the moment he beat cotto after he sparred with contender curtis stevens and realized that he wasnt a 160 and would get handled by any of the top five guys.

people here saying that canelo wouldve beaten any of golovkins prior opponents...unfukenbelievable

canelo loses to half of them if not more and lmfao hes going to fight david lemuiex next


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Crean said:


> It's a shame he's turned out to be such a big pussy.


He is a Golden Boy fighter after all. Canelo is a diva, brought it on himself.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

GGG beats Canelo at 160 every day of the week. Oscar and Canelo know this. Now we know they know.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

The Mexican press will roast Canelo like an ear of corn over this.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Canelo Defence League has nothing here


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

what a bitch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> what a bitch


GGG's bitch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL
I knew Oscar would not allow Canelo to fight and Canelo doesn't mind either, he is getting paid greatly and has no worries.
Really don't know how a Cotto rematch would do, the ball would be in Cotto's court since its Canelo that needs him, not the other way around.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This doesnt make sense, if it means Canelo will fight Stevens/Lemieux next does this mean it will be at 160 or a catchweight?
> 
> Canelo should just go back down to 154 ffs this is a joke, they should really cashout and put Canelo in with GGG now, Lemieux destroys Canelo and the new busy Stevens could easily land a left hook on Canelo


If Canelo gets Stevens (who used to be a light heavy) or Lemieux (who weighed in at like 178 on fight night vs GGG) down to 155, i will officially boycott that MOFO for life.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Wonder how many times his post fight interviews Canelo will pull the "give me gloves and i'll fight him right now" crap.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is a beeeyotch.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fat Dan just roasted Canelito himself.

quote:* "*What @canelo says: 'I was born ready.' What he means: 'I was born ready to fight GGG but not until he's old.' #GiveThePeopleWhatTheyWant."

Gotta' love it.

https://twitter.com/danrafaelespn?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

scorpion said:


> Wonder how many times his post fight interviews Canelo will pull the "give me gloves and i'll fight him right now" crap.


Canelo was actually offering Golovkin a fight, but GGG pussied out and didnt bring his gloves.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

scorpion said:


> Wonder how many times his post fight interviews Canelo will pull the "give me gloves and i'll fight him right now" crap.


Every time, he's down for anything. Dude doesn't fuck around. If you doubt it, you can grab his balls and see for yourself.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds like, "If I give up the 160 belt, I won't have to fight him at 160." bitch move.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fat Dan just roasted Canelito himself.

quote:* "*What @canelo says: 'I was born ready.' What he means: 'I was born ready to fight GGG but not until he's old.' #GiveThePeopleWhatTheyWant."

Gotta' love it.

https://twitter.com/danrafaelespn?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author




paloalto00 said:


> Sounds like, "If I give up the 160 belt, I won't have to fight him at 160." bitch move.


I believe you are correct, sir !


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

His legacy will forever be tarnished now
Cluck cluck cluck. Canelos all talk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wow. So disappointed.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"In Mexico, we don't fuck around"

"I'll put on the gloves and fight him now"

"I invited him in the ring to show I'm ready"

"Weight is not an issue, I'll fight at 160"

Talking complete utter shit. Straight after knocking out a guy brought up from 2 divisions. I don't believe canelo is a pussy, he has some terrible management here ruining his legacy. If he fought GGG and lost he would have the love of the mexican fans for trying. But this way he is disrespected


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It would be hilarious if that fight was made, and Canelo missed weight, coming in at 155.


:lol:

Imagine for a title and he wins but loses on the scale.

Business decision timeline would be win worthless catchfight, bin title, win meaningful fight overweight, DQ from title.

Canelo is going to do it hard to get to 154.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PIRA said:


> :lol:
> 
> Imagine for a title and he wins but loses on the scale.
> 
> ...


Say, he might actually make it. He's lighter now that he's had his balls surgically removed.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Am I the only one not upset? I already knew Canelo was never gonna fight GGG. Canelo knows better than anyone that he would get his shit pushed in up to his throat if he fought GGG. He just showed the world what a bitch he is. He needs to move his ass back to 154 too. No more of that catch weight bullshit.


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

Canelo has always been the biggest fraud in boxing. I knew he would duck GGG. Don't get me wrong Canelo is a very good fighter but he is only willing to fight at catchweights, therefore vacating the belt is probably best.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Say, he might actually make it. He's lighter now that he's had his balls surgically removed.


:lol:
Nah - they weighed about as much as Povetkin's trace. Oscar's fishnets cut off the circulation long ago.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Have you guys looked at the WBC MW rankings lately? After you remove Lee-tle Canelito, they got:
> 
> Gennady Golovkin
> 
> ...


It's normal that sanctioning bodies don't rate champions of other sanctioning bodies


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope he fights Saunders next and gets outboxed.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> I hope he fights Saunders next and gets outboxed.


Nah, better he fights Lemieux and gets his block knocked off


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :rofl :lol: that means a hell of a lot coming from Saunders, the man who turned down millions to fight GGG himself.


Not only turned down millions but then started calling GGG out for a summer clash when the Wade fight was signed assuming that the Canelo fight would go ahead. Now that it's not, Saunders is going to look like an even bigger twat if he doesn't fight GGG soon (if he's approached by GGG's team that is). He must be shitting himself and hoping they approach Jacobs instead.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

"artificial deadlines". Just fight the fucker you cunt.


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

dyna said:


> I hope he fights Saunders next and gets outboxed.


Billy Joe Saunders would box Canelo's head off. And then the decision would read 120 - 108 to Canelo on all 3 cards.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I think this is a ploy by Team Canelo to enforce a catchweight fight. Removing the WBC title from the equation strengthens their claim of "our fighter isn't a middleweight", because no one can now accuse them of holding, or keeping hostage, a 160 belt.

It also eliminates any deadlines enforced by the WBC; thus giving more time to convince Team GGG of a catchweight. No doubt they'll be heavily opposed to it, and so Oscar and co know it'll be a loooooong process in trying to make them accept.

Either that or it's a straight up duck for now, and only want to face GGG when he's slightly older and/or the fight makes a better sell. They're attempting Floyd's stunt on Pacquiao, basically.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

TFKING said:


> Billy Joe Saunders would box Canelo's head off. And then the decision would read 120 - 108 to Canelo on all 3 cards.


Might even get disqualified after the ref penalizes BJS for punching Canelo in the face.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Pretty much as expected and good to see the WBC still with a bit of integrity.
Would have loved to see the fight happen but didnt hold out too much hope and i really really hope Alvarez gets slated to the max for his bitch moves after all his shit bravado.
MW would be a whole different ball game for him,not just GGG and there are plenty out there who would push his shit in but casuals dont understand this but after this move hopefully hes seen in a new light.
Oscar was a person i used to love,no ****,but hes fast becoming a shady,unlikeable character who is taking genuine fans for mugs imo.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Canelo doesn't speak English THAT well. He probably had nothing to do with that statement, and instead his team are writing these statements to do the ducking for him. FFS, when you have the likes of Wade, Murray, Macklin, and Lemieux (even with his questionable chin) willing to fight GGG, it just shows Canelo up tbh.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Canelo doesn't speak English THAT well. He probably had nothing to do with that statement, and instead his team are writing these statements to do the ducking for him. FFS, when you have the likes of Wade, Murray, Macklin, and Lemieux (even with his questionable chin) willing to fight GGG, it just shows Canelo up tbh.


I have no doubt in my mind that Canelo himself does want the fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

If Canelo really wanted the fight he could easily beg for it.

Chavez Jr begged for the Martinez fight
Saul can also, but he doesn't.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Pretty much as expected and good to see the WBC still with a bit of integrity.
> Would have loved to see the fight happen but didnt hold out too much hope and i really really hope Alvarez gets slated to the max for his bitch moves after all his shit bravado.
> MW would be a whole different ball game for him,not just GGG and there are plenty out there who would push his shit in but casuals dont understand this but after this move hopefully hes seen in a new light.
> Oscar was a person i used to love,no ****,but hes fast becoming a shady,unlikeable character who is taking genuine fans for mugs imo.


Oscar was the first boxer that I was genuinely a fan of, I followed him since the Olympics, before that I was a fan of boxing and preferred to watch some fighters over others. I'm really finding it hard to like him at all now. As for Canelo, ice always liked watching him fight, and I get that he doesn't want to fight GGG but all the bullshit that's been going on including the disrespectful stunt that him and DeLaHoya pulled after his shit fight with Khan was beyond cringeworthy, it was utterly shamefull.

Fuck Golden Boy and fuck Canelo, I hope they go tits up after this.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Cue the offer of a 90/10 split in Canelo's favor with a catch weight of 154.8 lbs with GGG only being aloud to rehydrate up to 155.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin should tell Canelo to do one with the catchweight. In terms of money, I think a 70-30 or 60-40 split is fair enough, Golovkin did 150,000 buys against Lemieux, Canelo did around 300,000 for Lara. On the other hand, if Canelo does duck, he ain't getting as big a payday against anyone else, if Golovkin stays firm, Canelo should just suck it up and quit crying


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hopefully GGG's team will end all negotiations with Canelo for the time being, the backlash of surrendering his title seriously harms his brand. GGG will likely be 35 or 36 before Canelo finds the courage but Canelo will never live this moment down.
As for GGG's next opponent, he should go after Chavez Jr. if he can't secure a date with Jacobs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl Canelo a dog. Now that he's not the champion yall can fuck off about those catchweights


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think this is a ploy by Team Canelo to enforce a catchweight fight. Removing the WBC title from the equation strengthens their claim of "our fighter isn't a middleweight", because no one can now accuse them of holding, or keeping hostage, a 160 belt.
> 
> It also eliminates any deadlines enforced by the WBC; thus giving more time to convince Team GGG of a catchweight. No doubt they'll be heavily opposed to it, and so Oscar and co know it'll be a loooooong process in trying to make them accept.
> 
> Either that or it's a straight up duck for now, and only want to face GGG when he's slightly older and/or the fight makes a better sell. They're attempting Floyd's stunt on Pacquiao, basically.


What are the reasons for Canelo to have vacated?

- He's not a true middleweight and feels he'd lose to Golovkin: this is a duck.
- He wants to take more time to adjust to facing genuine 160lb opposition: this is a duck.
- He wants to negotiate a catchweight and feels it's easier achieved without holding a title: this is a duck.

I don't see any way this isn't a duck. :conf


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a solid fight, but really, it wasn't all that necessary. Canelo was just another beltholder, and I never bought into this lineal bullshit. Sorry, but Golovkin was and still is the #1 middleweight in the world. Outside of that, nothing else matters. The only thing I wanted was for Golovkin to claim his titles. Now, he should just focus on cleaning out the division.

I hope he doesn't fall for any catchweight bullshit. Canelo will outgrow or get tired of killing himself to make 155 lbs. eventually. Golovkin has lots of options. Also, Saunders has no fucking place to talk. He's just as bad as Canelo.

The fight I want to see most at middleweight is Derevyanchenko/Golovkin.

One thing is for sure, I would laugh so fucking hard if Jacobs pays step aside money for the WBA not to enforce the mandatory. :rofl


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Canelo v Pac in November. You heard it here first.


----------



## Elyblueaj (Jan 31, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> One thing is for sure, I would laugh so fucking hard if Jacobs pays step aside money for the WBA not to enforce the mandatory. :rofl


Like that would even be possible


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Canelo v Pac in November. You heard it here first.


except we didn't :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think this is a ploy by Team Canelo to enforce a catchweight fight. Removing the WBC title from the equation strengthens their claim of "our fighter isn't a middleweight", because no one can now accuse them of holding, or keeping hostage, a 160 belt.
> 
> It also eliminates any deadlines enforced by the WBC; thus giving more time to convince Team GGG of a catchweight. No doubt they'll be heavily opposed to it, and so Oscar and co know it'll be a loooooong process in trying to make them accept.
> 
> Either that or it's a straight up duck for now, and only want to face GGG when he's slightly older and/or the fight makes a better sell. They're attempting Floyd's stunt on Pacquiao, basically.


canelo is not fighting golovkin at 160 or any catchweight anytime soon. not happening

alvarez wanted to keep the mw belt and thought that he had a glimmer of hope in beating a drained gennady. when golovkin said no and, for all intents and puposes, publically bitch-slapped the 155-pounder and taking what was rightfully his for the last two years that eliminated any need or desire canelo had for fighting the 160 champ

it really not that hard to connect the dots

my guess is that canelo is not fighting lemuiex or stevens or any legit 160 anytime soon.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Hopefully GGG's team will end all negotiations with Canelo for the time being, the backlash of surrendering his title seriously harms his brand. GGG will likely be 35 or 36 before Canelo finds the courage but Canelo will never live this moment down.
> As for GGG's next opponent, he should go after Chavez Jr. if he can't secure a date with Jacobs.


if canelo can no longer make 155 and moves up to 160 he wont make it a year without getting exposed at mw elminating any demand for a golovkin fight


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is a pussy.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Golovkin should tell Canelo to do one with the catchweight. In terms of money, I think a 70-30 or 60-40 split is fair enough, Golovkin did 150,000 buys against Lemieux, Canelo did around 300,000 for Lara. On the other hand, if Canelo does duck, he ain't getting as big a payday against anyone else, if Golovkin stays firm, Canelo should just suck it up and quit crying


70-30 is only fair IF it's at 160. If he wants a fight at 155 then it should be 60-40 in golovkin favour.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Well the best we can hope for now, is GGG vs Jacobs and Canelo vs BJS. Although, maybe we should expect Canelo to announce a fight with Anthony Crolla.

Golden Boy press release:

"Off the back of two devastating KO victories, the rising star of Manchester wants to get revenge for his fellow Brit Amir Khan. Canelo knows that Crolla is a dangerous, determined foe who is in the form of his life. It's Mexico vs Great Britain...PART TWO. Call your provider for exclusive PPV access, only $399.99 Ariba!"


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Crean said:


> 70-30 is only fair IF it's at 160. If he wants a fight at 155 then it should be 60-40 in golovkin favour.


Well, a fight or two later I recon it'll be the other way around, except GGG gets 70-30 and dictated the weight stipulations.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Strike said:


> Well the best we can hope for now, is GGG vs Jacobs and Canelo vs BJS.


To be honest, I'd have rathered watch GGG vs either BJS or Jacobs than Alvarez, I was looking forward to Golovkin Alvarez only to see how Alvarez would survive or get stopped by GGG.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Isn't Pacquiao a senator now?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Isn't Pacquiao a senator now?


That's a good look for Alvarez, make a huge noise about being the best, drop your middle title to avoid a fight with the real champion only to line up a fight with a retired lightweight who's currently a senator :lol:


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

DBerry said:


> To be honest, I'd have rathered watch GGG vs either BJS or Jacobs than Alvarez, I was looking forward to Golovkin Alvarez only to see how Alvarez would survive or get stopped by GGG.


I can't agree, BJS gets broken down and stopped inside 6. He's a good boxer, but GGG is not someone who struggles to close the range or cut off the ring and BJS is not especially elusive just because he has a nice jab and would fight a smart fight. He might make GGG work for it, but it's a foregone conclusion and it's not going deep into the second half either.

Jacobs gets splattered.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Strike said:


> I can't agree, BJS gets broken down and stopped inside 6. He's a good boxer, but GGG is not someone who struggles to close the range or cut off the ring and BJS is not especially elusive just because he has a nice jab and would fight a smart fight. He might make GGG work for it, but it's a foregone conclusion and it's not going deep into the second half either.
> 
> Jacobs gets splattered.


Well, how do you se Golovkin-Alvarez playing out. :think


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Well, how do you se Golovkin-Alvarez playing out. :think


GGG stops him but later on. Alvarez has a better chin than BJS IMO and his hand speed and counters will catch GGG as he attacks. Canelo also hits much harder. However, GGG is better in almost all departments bar handspeed and head movement (when Canelo bothers to utilise his). I want to see it more because Canelo is FAR more proven than either of the other two and he is a much bigger name, hence it's a much bigger fight.

BJS's best win is Andy Lee on a SD. Lee is good but nothing special and was KO'd by Vera and Chavez Jr. In contrast, Canelo has beaten Mosley, Trout, Lara, Kirkland and Cotto. Khan would give BJS a close fight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> I can't agree, BJS gets broken down and stopped inside 6. He's a good boxer, but GGG is not someone who struggles to close the range or cut off the ring and BJS is not especially elusive just because he has a nice jab and would fight a smart fight. He might make GGG work for it, but it's a foregone conclusion and it's not going deep into the second half either.
> 
> Jacobs gets splattered.


If BJS is beating either of the two, it's Canelo, he's pretty quick of hand and foot and pretty proficient technically, although physically not as impressive as Canelo and might even have worse stamina. Would be a live dog


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn Canelo is a good boy, Gennady told him to give the belt and he did.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, a fight or two later I recon it'll be the other way around, except GGG gets 70-30 and dictated the weight stipulations.


It all depends on Golovkins PPV pull. It's very difficult for Golovkin, as a kazakh to pull in the PPV figures on his name alone in America.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Isn't Pacquiao a senator now?


He got a seat today


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

DBerry said:


> Well, how do you se Golovkin-Alvarez playing out. :think


I know it wasnt to me but i see a very watchable gig although give Alvarez liitle more than no chance of winning.

Both take a good shot,and both pretty easy to catch and imo would make it an entertaining fight.The power difference would become pretty apparent early on though and im pretty sure Alvarez would realise the size of task he has taken on within a round or 2 and would have loved to see how he reacts.
GGG just does everything so much better and in particular i think Alvarez has pretty awful footwork esp when hes loading up for the big shots.
Could see him getting stopped anytime after 8.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

When Golovkin said 'give me my belt', I'm pretty sure he didn't mean literally handing it to him


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> Can somebody tell me if by vacating WBC belt Canelo also looses his Ring belt?
> Or is he still the Lineal and The Ring Middleweight Champion of the world?


I believe he still has the Ring MW belt. Could be mistaken though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl Canelo a dog. Now that he's not the champion yall can fuck off about those catchweights


He was fighting at 155 even before winning the MW World title. Alvarez dropping the belt does not mean his CW demands are done and over with. We'll see what happens with his next fight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The two statements in your headline contradict each other. It is the equivalent of breaking escrow on a home but saying you still want to buy it.
> 
> The WBC was being a little over zealous with such a short time frame, but Canelo's statement is bullshit. If he really wanted to make the deal happen the statement would read "We are working towards a deal to fight GGG however the WBC's timeline is becoming restrictive. I'm asking for an extension of the timeline under the basis that we continue working on a contract for the GGG fight."
> 
> In the business world, deadlines get extended all the time. I do it a couple of times a year. But only when a lot of the work has been done and everybody involved is working together with a common goal.


The only way it could "make sense" is if he's willing to fight him but only below 155...and hence the middle weight belt couldn't be on the line.

But clearly he doesn't want the fight


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

nothing wrong with jmws weighing over 154 for non-ttile bouts if both fighters agree.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/328611


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I believe he still has the Ring MW belt. Could be mistaken though.


If ring doesn't "strip" him soon they will look biased as fuck especially since Oscar owns them.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> If ring doesn't "strip" him soon they will look biased as fuck especially since Oscar owns them.


Very true.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> nothing wrong with jmws weighing over 154 for non-ttile bouts if both fighters agree.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/328611


There's also nothing wrong with Golovkin telling him to fuck off with his conditions


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> There's also nothing wrong with Golovkin telling him to fuck off with his conditions


agreed.

first mayweather, then cotto and now canelo all creating their own rules and disrespecting the history of boxing


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> There's also nothing wrong with Golovkin telling him to fuck off with his conditions


Yeah, just the right thing to do.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

155 lb belt


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Canelo at heart really is a good boy. He listens and obeys.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I don't think he wants any of that shit. If you want the fight you don't just hand your belt over lol. They paid GGG to step aside for a voluntary defense against AMIR KHAN for facksake. This shit is maddening lol. 2010 all over again.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

well there it goes one decent fight gone to hell


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

*Canelo AlvarezVerified account*‏@Canelo
For those of you asking when I will fight GGG... http://bit.ly/nextfighteng


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I bet they both queef cinnamon.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> *Canelo AlvarezVerified account*‏@Canelo
> For those of you asking when I will fight GGG... http://bit.ly/nextfighteng


'For the entirety of my career, I have taken the fights that no one wanted'
Yes, nobody was asking for the Khan fight, yet it happened lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> 155 lb belt


Now that is offensive! You're talking about a blue ribbon division here!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

My Matthyse prediction may yet be the greatest call I've made,and I picked Sturridge to score first and Seville to win 3-1.

I also said Bute would be beaten before he left the dressing room a la Spinks.
Wasn't wrong there either.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lopez,Khan.....Crawford?


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Funniest part of this whole situation:


Oscar thinks that they are now in a better position to negotiate a deal for Canelo-Golovkin.

Think again, fishnets. Does anyone even care any more if Golovkin ever faces Canelo? We all know who would win.

The main reason fans were drooling over this bout was because we wanted to see Golovkin win the belt that he already de-facto holds.
Canelo isn't the B-side now. He's the C-side.

Howdy Doody can go beat up more blown-up welters, who cares?
(at least until WADA figures out how to detect the designer diuretics he's on. Then he's screwed.)

Or hopefully, if he can still actually make the weight, he'll go back to being a really, really good SWW. - But he' never going to be able to completely erase the stink of poultry. I actually feel bad for the guy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Naw Canelo made out well here. People can stop crying about how he's the middleweight champion and needs to defend at 160. Canelo has never weighed in more than 155 and hasn't fought a single "middleweight". I don't have a problem with Canelo asking for a catchweight now that he has no title. If GGG doesn't want to take the fight, then screw him. He can fight Sam Soliman next while Canelo rematches Cotto or gets another ppv fight. 

And if GGG accepts the catchweight, then Canelo has the chance to win that stile he just relinquished.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

GGG owns the middleweight division. Canelo knows that. Oscar knows that. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is a bitch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw Canelo made out well here. People can stop crying about how he's the middleweight champion and needs to defend at 160. Canelo has never weighed in more than 155 and hasn't fought a single "middleweight". I don't have a problem with Canelo asking for a catchweight now that he has no title. If GGG doesn't want to take the fight, then screw him. He can fight Sam Soliman next while Canelo rematches Cotto or gets another ppv fight.
> 
> And if GGG accepts the catchweight, then Canelo has the chance to win that stile he just relinquished.


I still have a slight problem if he asks for a catchweight since he's rehydrated to even bigger than what GGG has, and so the catchweight isn't compensating for a true size difference but rather an attempt to drain a similar sized opponent. However everyone else seemed soooo concerned about the belt, the prestige, the history, the integrity, the lineage...and that's all well and good, I wish titles were respected more in boxing, but in the current fractured state of the sport I care more about good fights being made on an even playing field.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I still have a slight problem if he asks for a catchweight since he's rehydrated to even bigger than what GGG has, and so the catchweight isn't compensating for a true size difference but rather an attempt to drain a similar sized opponent. However* everyone else seemed soooo concerned about the belt, the prestige, the history, the integrity, the lineage...and that's all well and good, I wish titles were respected more in boxing, but in the current fractured state of the sport I care more about good fights being made on an even playing field*.


Right with you. - Except once Golovkin has the WBC belt, some of the top MW's will now have no CHOICE but to fight him. So, Golovkin getting the belt means we get the good fights.

- And if he never fights Canelo, I honestly don't care too much.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I still have a slight problem if he asks for a catchweight since he's rehydrated to even bigger than what GGG has, and so the catchweight isn't compensating for a true size difference but rather an attempt to drain a similar sized opponent. However everyone else seemed soooo concerned about the belt, the prestige, the history, the integrity, the lineage...and that's all well and good, I wish titles were respected more in boxing, but in the current fractured state of the sport I care more about good fights being made on an even playing field.


Crawford-Postol and Ward-Kovalev are both Five Star winners. The former is more appropriate than this albeit far less hype surrounding and the latter is a rather unbelievable, mouthwatering sort of prospect. Even someone like me who incessantly bitches and moans about modern boxing is content with fights like that being made.



bballchump11 said:


> Naw Canelo made out well here


I think it goes without saying that you're firmly in the minority here, bruh. :lol: Anyone with more than a passing casual interest in the sport is looking at him like the biggest joke in boxing right now, and rightfully so given he should've just given it up before suggesting interims and putting on absurd PPV mismatches against a glass jawed light welter all the while talking ridiculous mess he doesn't seem to of ever had intention of backing up. He should consider himself very fortunate to be such a manufactured star with the promotional backing he has. Think he's also puffing out his chest on opposition a bit more than warranted, Erislandy Lara is probably the only fight where what he talks really applies.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw Canelo made out well here. People can stop crying about how he's the middleweight champion and needs to defend at 160. Canelo has never weighed in more than 155 and hasn't fought a single "middleweight". I don't have a problem with Canelo asking for a catchweight now that he has no title. If GGG doesn't want to take the fight, then screw him. He can fight Sam Soliman next while Canelo rematches Cotto or gets another ppv fight.
> 
> And if GGG accepts the catchweight, then Canelo has the chance to win that stile he just relinquished.


I can't listen to much of this but I will say that Canelo is copping a lot of heat, possibly some of it is built up from other fighters who ducked him as well.

There was a firm and reasonable expectation when he fought for the WBC middleweight title that he was there to fight Golovkin next. He immediately fucks around and takes on Khan instead who is brought up 2 weight classes, makes his money then he pisses off the WBC title and ducks the mandatory. It's like renegging on a deal. If anyones justifying that they would have to be the most Anti Boxing fan of the planet


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck Canelo, complete disgrace of a Mexican


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> I can't listen to much of this but I will say that Canelo is copping a lot of heat, possibly some of it is built up from other fighters who ducked him as well.
> 
> There was a firm and reasonable expectation when he fought for the WBC middleweight title that he was there to fight Golovkin next. He immediately fucks around and takes on Khan instead who is brought up 2 weight classes, makes his money then he pisses off the WBC title and ducks the mandatory. It's like renegging on a deal. If anyones justifying that they would have to be the most Anti Boxing fan of the planet


He's definitely catching a lot of heat that had already been simmering before he ever became Champion. It was fairly apparent in 2012 (possibly earlier) that Golovkin was as fit as any other MW in the world to warrant a shot at this "Lineal" crown Martinez wore. For 2013-2015 it was wildly obvious to anyone with a set of working eyes, and he had to sit and wait and step aside constantly while it was passed around like a hot potato.

The thing is, people 'got it' with Sergio -- he was old, injured, "deserved a payday", etc. People 'got it' with Cotto -- he was old, he wasn't a MW, he already fought the best, etc. Canelo... He's a bit of a different story considering he's 25 years young and should be in the prime of his career, rehydrates up to damn near 180 these days, acts the diva as if he's remotely attained near ATG status and has been fronting like a Motherfucker on this particular subject to boot.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw Canelo made out well here. People can stop crying about how he's the middleweight champion and needs to defend at 160. Canelo has never weighed in more than 155 and hasn't fought a single "middleweight". I don't have a problem with Canelo asking for a catchweight now that he has no title. If GGG doesn't want to take the fight, then screw him. He can fight Sam Soliman next while Canelo rematches Cotto or gets another ppv fight.
> 
> And if GGG accepts the catchweight, then Canelo has the chance to win that stile he just relinquished.


Yeah. Golovkin is just too good for Canelo to fight at 160. Canelo wants nothing to do with it. So better just give your belt away.Canelos next move should be to move up to the 156 division.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yeah. Golovkin is just too good for Canelo to fight at 160. Canelo wants nothing to do with it. So better just give your belt away.Canelos next move should be to move up to the 156 division.


Wait, don't Rush things, I'd like to see him clean out the 155 division before he took risks like that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Crawford-Postol and Ward-Kovalev are both Five Star winners. The former is more appropriate than this albeit far less hype surrounding and the latter is a rather unbelievable, mouthwatering sort of prospect. Even someone like me who incessantly bitches and moans about modern boxing is content with fights like that being made.
> 
> I think it goes without saying that you're firmly in the minority here, bruh. :lol: Anyone with more than a passing casual interest in the sport is looking at him like the biggest joke in boxing right now, and rightfully so given he should've just given it up before suggesting interims and putting on absurd PPV mismatches against a glass jawed light welter all the while talking ridiculous mess he doesn't seem to of ever had intention of backing up. He should consider himself very fortunate to be such a manufactured star with the promotional backing he has. Think he's also puffing out his chest on opposition a bit more than warranted, Erislandy Lara is probably the only fight where what he talks really applies.


Yeah I understand that, but what Canelo did was like GGG going up to win Ramirez's or DeGale's belt and then dropping the belt, and then asking Ward for a catchweight. Which the only difference here is that Canelo will fight everybody at the same weight. GGG has to come up with his special rules for the "risky" Ward.

Canelo is showing fear for GGG I admit, but I fail to find and sympathy for GGG


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yeah. *Ward* is just too good for *GGG* to fight at *168*. *GGG* wants nothing to do with it. So better just give your belt away.GGG next move should be to move up to the *164* division.


Exactly, karma's a bitch,


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I've been in Washington DC out of the loop for most of the week. I just found out that GGG's team was waiting to go to a purse bid and get a better split for themself. So they vacated in order to avoid the WBC forcing them to take a lesser split


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Exactly, karma's a bitch,


Nowhere near analogous and you know that man. Canelo holds the lineal title at 160, GGG never fought at 168.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Exactly, karma's a bitch,


such a reach! Two different situations :rofl


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw Canelo made out well here. People can stop crying about how he's the middleweight champion and needs to defend at 160. Canelo has never weighed in more than 155 and hasn't fought a single "middleweight". I don't have a problem with Canelo asking for a catchweight now that he has no title. If GGG doesn't want to take the fight, then screw him. He can fight Sam Soliman next while Canelo rematches Cotto or gets another ppv fight.
> 
> And if GGG accepts the catchweight, then Canelo has the chance to win that stile he just relinquished.


Yes, because looking like a chicken shit is always a good look. Yet another post led by emotion from you. You're like a girl, you let emotion (blind hate in this case) affect your thinking.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Exactly, karma's a bitch,


All this time I thought you where alright but I was deluding myself, you're an uneducated, one eyed, immature little boy who can't follow boxing but must follow fighters as one does teams in team sports.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

La Gallina!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been in Washington DC out of the loop for most of the week. I just found out that GGG's team was waiting to go to a purse bid and get a better split for themself. So they vacated in order to avoid the WBC forcing them to take a lesser split


wtf?

theyre not fighting, okay?

green canelo had no problem fighting mayweather and agreeing to come in two pounds under the limit but will vacate his belt rather than fight gennady

that, in a nutshell, is what happened and how the history books will be written.

okay?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wtf?
> 
> theyre not fighting, okay?
> 
> ...


Exactly, because losing on points to a smaller ATG is less damaging both physically and in "brand" terms than taking a prolonged beating from Golovkin. It ain't rocket science is it. :lol:

I can't believe people are still trying to defend this BS.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

DBerry said:


> All this time I thought you where alright but I was deluding myself, you're an uneducated, one eyed, immature little boy who can't follow boxing but must follow fighters as one does teams in team sports.


Surprised its taken you so long to work that out fella.

Loving the heat going the way of Alvarez and DLH,and pretty unanimous although obviously the odd usual suspects are blindly trying to defend him or at least to deflect.
I have favourite fighters as much as the next fan but if they pull a stunt like this ill shit on them just like any other.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I understand that, but what Canelo did was like GGG going up to win Ramirez's or DeGale's belt and then dropping the belt, and then asking Ward for a catchweight. Which the only difference here is that Canelo will fight everybody at the same weight. GGG has to come up with his special rules for the "risky" Ward.
> 
> Canelo is showing fear for GGG I admit, but I fail to find and sympathy for GGG


Except that, on top of all the other reasons why that post is ridiculous; Golovkin hasn't taken anyone's belt at 168, he's not claiming to be the lineal & WBC SMW champion, and he's not made a ballsy statement in the last fortnight about being ready to fight anyone at 168.

But other than that you're spot on, bruh. :rolleyes


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Except that, on top of all the other reasons why that post is ridiculous; Golovkin hasn't taken anyone's belt at 168, he's not claiming to be the lineal & WBC SMW champion, and he's not made a ballsy statement in the last fortnight about being ready to fight anyone at 168.
> 
> But other than that you're spot on, bruh. :rolleyes


truth


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelhoe is a bitch.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bballchump you're letting your hatred of GGG cloud your judgement regarding what actually went down here. I know you hate GGG, rightly or wrongly, but c'mon mate.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Just stop making posts that have anything to do with GGG bball, it's getting embarrassing and annoying.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Bballchump you're letting your hatred of GGG cloud your judgement regarding what actually went down here. I know you hate GGG, rightly or wrongly, but c'mon mate.


:lol:
It is amazing. I wondered how someone would possibly try and spin this into a negative around GGG and just couldn't imagine any way that they would find an angle. Silly me.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

It's a shame that bball and the flomos always try to bring down a wonderfully talented fighter and can't just appreciate his talents and what he is doing for the middleweight division.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> It's a shame that bball and the flomos always try to bring down a wonderfully talented fighter and can't just appreciate his talents and what he is doing for the middleweight division.


well to most people its pretty black and white why these guys like some fighters and hate others.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been in Washington DC out of the loop for most of the week. I just found out that GGG's team was waiting to go to a purse bid and get a better split for themself. So they vacated in order to avoid the WBC forcing them to take a lesser split


That makes alot of sense. I will reserve judgement until negotiations are complete. Canelo has shown 0 fear in his opponent selection so far, crazy how fickle boxing fans are to a guy with his record at 25 years old. Never seen a fighter slaughtered like this before, even outside this forum people calling him a bitch on the streets. Oskie better make this fight or Nelos brand will plunge


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I think it goes without saying that you're firmly in the minority here, bruh. :lol: Anyone with more than a passing casual interest in the sport is looking at him like the biggest joke in boxing right now, and rightfully so given he should've just given it up before suggesting interims and putting on absurd PPV mismatches against a glass jawed light welter all the while talking ridiculous mess he doesn't seem to of ever had intention of backing up. He should consider himself very fortunate to be such a manufactured star with the promotional backing he has. Think he's also puffing out his chest on opposition a bit more than warranted, Erislandy Lara is probably the only fight where what he talks really applies.


100% spot on. I'm not ready to jump ship on supporting Canelo. Seen pretty much all of his televised fights for years now, so it'll take more than this to make me turn on him. Plus I do like the kid still. But he really hurt himself with his post-fight stunt, and what he said. In my opinion, those actions are what makes him look the worst.

And right now, Alvarez is kind of reminding me of a spoiled rich kid who did nothing to work for his riches. He talked about having to make concessions for other fighters....meaning FMjr I guess? And if one looks at the top fighters in their primes he defeated, it's pretty much Lara and Trout. Ever since essentially getting handed his first title, defeating Matthew Hatton, it's been more or less a gravy train for him. And to make matter worse, it's very likely that we don't see Alvarez again on regular HBO. Too much too soon, comes to mind.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I understand that,_ but what Canelo did was like GGG going up to win Ramirez's or DeGale's belt and then dropping the belt, and then asking Ward for a catchweight._ Which the only difference here is that Canelo will fight everybody at the same weight. GGG has to come up with his special rules for the "risky" Ward.
> 
> Canelo is showing fear for GGG I admit, but I fail to find and sympathy for GGG


With the exception that GGG hasn't done any of that. I mean, are you for reals here? The ONLY real difference is, one of those scenarios actually happened, and the other, involving GGG is what you HOPE he does so you can trash him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Nowhere near analogous and you know that man. Canelo holds the lineal title at 160, GGG never fought at 168.


Canelo doesn't hold a title now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

All is these cry babies. Stop the double standards yall.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo doesn't hold a title now.


That is some circular reasoning. WTF!!!!!

He does not hold it NOW, but he sure held it BEFORE. You know, the time you were comparing it to GGG vs Ward.

Are you for real? Did you even understood your own reply?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo doesn't hold a title now.


Apart from The Ring and Lineal. Regardless, he did hold a title and GGG was mandatory, if he doesn't take the fight it's a duck. Let's not forget GGG offered to come down to him at 154 before he started his middleweight reign. If you're calling someone out who's lighter than you, you have to make concessions, there's certainly a double standard in this thread regarding that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I have to agree with Bball and MW here that fans are extremely fickle and automatically expect the worst from Canelo. I'm not defending Canelo and he definitely has shown a reluctance to fighting Golovkin; making a fight with this much demand shouldn't be so difficult, and they're close enough in size that the catchweight shouldn't be used as a tool to purely gain an advantage. But his opponent selection his entire career has been about chasing the best no matter the risk. It's kind of crazy that people throw all of that out the window because he dropped a belt, when he's *still negotiating *for the fight people say he doesn't want. And this is coming from someone who otherwise has very little love for Canelo. I've wanted to see him lose numerous times, basically every time out since Floyd. I hate his cement feet, and his judging. But come on now, boxing has enough negativity in it, can we wait and see what happens in negotiations before calling it a duck?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been in Washington DC out of the loop for most of the week. I just found out that GGG's team was waiting to go to a purse bid and get a better split for themself. So they vacated in order to avoid the WBC forcing them to take a lesser split


Nah impossible for this to be true... I mean it definitely makes sense as a possibility, but Canelo is a ducker of the highest order and he scared of GGG at 160! That's why he's willing to face those other 160 fighters but not GGG at 160... :lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I have to agree with Bball and MW here that fans are extremely fickle and automatically expect the worst from Canelo. I'm not defending Canelo and he definitely has shown a reluctance to fighting Golovkin; making a fight with this much demand shouldn't be so difficult, and they're close enough in size that the catchweight shouldn't be used as a tool to purely gain an advantage. But his opponent selection his entire career has been about chasing the best no matter the risk. It's kind of crazy that people throw all of that out the window because he dropped a belt, when he's *still negotiating *for the fight people say he doesn't want. And this is coming from someone who otherwise has very little love for Canelo. I've wanted to see him lose numerous times, basically every time out since Floyd. I hate his cement feet, and his judging. But come on now, boxing has enough negativity in it, can we wait and see what happens in negotiations before calling it a duck?


I think he's been given enough slack already. Less than a fortnight ago he was giving it the Billy Big Bollocks "fight me" talk and now he's vacated the WBC.

He wants a bigger cut? Sounds like he wants to be better compensated for what he expects to be a beating.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well to most people its pretty* black and white* why these guys like some fighters and hate others.


Shame really.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well to most people its pretty black and white why these guys like some fighters and hate others.


Truer words never posted


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Truer words never posted


I don't think it is simple as that, but it does play a factor IMHO.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I have to agree with Bball


You have to agree with a guy who has just said, if GGG went up and won Degale's belt and then dropped it and asked Ward for a catchweight it would be the same....and then when it was pointed out that this is fucking irrelevant as it never happened but Canelo did do this, responded with "Canelo doesn't have a belt now". :lol:

Look, Martin Luther King might seem like a nicer guy than Ted Bundy on paper, but IF MLK had murdered loads of women then it would basically be the same, so stop attacking Bundy okay?

I don't know what was worse the make believe analogy or justifying Canelo not defending the belt against the number 1 contender by saying "He doesn't have a title". :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> You have to agree with a guy who has just said, if GGG went up and won Degale's belt and then dropped it and asked Ward for a catchweight it would be the same....and then when it was pointed out that this is fucking irrelevant as it never happened but Canelo did do this, responded with "Canelo doesn't have a belt now".


I agree with him on the matter I specified. Canelo is looking bad, no question, but fans are fickle, like to be dramatic, and the two are still negotiating the fight. I don't think the situation is analogous to Golovkin but I do think people give GGG a pass on certain things. It doesn't justify Canelo's behavior, but dropping the belt doesn't mean he's ducking the fight itself. I care more about a fight getting made than who gets a strap.



Felix said:


> I think he's been given enough slack already. Less than a fortnight ago he was giving it the Billy Big Bollocks "fight me" talk and now he's vacated the WBC.
> 
> He wants a bigger cut? Sounds like he wants to be better compensated for what he expects to be a beating.


Sure, but I think there's a decent chance the fight still gets made. They are still negotiating. The way people are reacting you'd think Canelo vacated then contracted to fight another welterweight. We might still get what we want, maybe because of and not despite the fact he doesn't have a title. Everyone wanted him to vacate if he wasn't going to defend at 160, and now he's done so.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Sure, but I think there's a decent chance the fight still gets made. They are still negotiating. The way people are reacting you'd think Canelo vacated then contracted to fight another welterweight. We might still get what we want, maybe because of and not despite the fact he doesn't have a title. *Everyone wanted him to vacate if he wasn't going to defend at 160, and now he's done so.*


:clap:


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree with him on the matter I specified. Canelo is looking bad, no question, but fans are fickle, like to be dramatic, and the two are still negotiating the fight. I don't think the situation is analogous to Golovkin but I do think people give GGG a pass on certain things. It doesn't justify Canelo's behavior, but dropping the belt doesn't mean he's ducking the fight itself. I care more about a fight getting made than who gets a strap.


Same. The fight is what counts. But do you really expect it to be their next bout? I don't think Canelo is a coward, but his team don't want it and now he looks like a joke unless this bout is signed and ready to go this autumn.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm trying to stay out of this as some of the reactions are fucking ridiculous.

GGG's team said yesterday that GBP got in contact with them and have made it clear that they want the fight regardless of the belt. They are currently in negotiation so they've got a few weeks before I start shitting on them. Obviously GBP weren't going to just go along with 55%, Oscar made that clear a while ago. If they don't make the fight then it's time to start talking shit, but most of the stuff getting posted on here is a joke atm, coward etc.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Same. The fight is what counts. But do you really expect it to be their next bout? I don't think Canelo is a coward, but his team don't want it and now he looks like a joke unless this bout is signed and ready to go this autumn.


I'm not confident in saying either way, but ultimately I think we'll get something like 158 next. I wouldn't be surprised at another in between fight, but I think GGG's team is thinking to themselves they may not get Canelo to the table again now that he's dropped the belt, and Canelo has said way too much about being willing to fight GGG now to back out without severely damaging his brand.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not confident in saying either way, but ultimately I think we'll get something like 158 next. I wouldn't be surprised at another in between fight, but I think GGG's team is thinking to themselves they may not get Canelo to the table again now that he's dropped the belt, and Canelo has said way too much about being willing to fight GGG now to back out without severely damaging his brand.


Anything below 160 is a joke given what Canelo walks into the ring at. There's enough damn divisions without having to make catchweight crap and if someone thinks they cannot fight at a given weight then they shouldn't go to that division. Canelo and his team seemed to almost think they had a right to alter the boundaries of the middleweight divison.

He would weigh as much as GGG on the night anyway...possibly even more. But using your well oiled routine of weight cutting to fight smaller men or to try and drain someone who does not practice cutting in the same way is bullshit.

But if it was 158 and the fight happens or no move on the weight and it doesn't then obviously I hope it gets made.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

As I said before, if the fight happens at anything other than 160, it's a bitch move and he intentionally dropped the belt for that reason, more so than money I think. It was Canelo's false bravado in both the post fight interview and the presser that makes this look bad.

Edit: Yeah Strike pretty much got to it right before I did


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not confident in saying either way, but ultimately I think we'll get something like 158 next. I wouldn't be surprised at another in between fight, but I think GGG's team is thinking to themselves they may not get Canelo to the table again now that he's dropped the belt, and Canelo has said way too much about being willing to fight GGG now to back out without severely damaging his brand.


Good post, nice to see a bit of logic applied to the situation.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Anything below 160 is a joke given what Canelo walks into the ring at. There's enough damn divisions without having to make catchweight crap and if someone thinks they cannot fight at a given weight then they shouldn't go to that division. Canelo and his team seemed to almost think they had a right to alter the boundaries of the middleweight divison.
> 
> He would weigh as much as GGG on the night anyway...possibly even more. But using your well oiled routine of weight cutting to fight smaller men or to try and drain someone who does not practice cutting in the same way is bullshit.
> 
> But if it was 158 and the fight happens or no move on the weight and it doesn't then obviously I hope it gets made.


I agree Canelo shouldn't be asking for a catch-weight against a similarly sized opponent. To me that's the bigger harm than fighting for a belt at a lower weight. It's not compensating for a size difference, it's purely to weaken an opponent. That being said I wouldn't complain too much because I don't think Golovkin cuts too much and would still be comfortable enough come fight night, so like you said, I'd prefer 158 than not seeing the fight at all.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree Canelo shouldn't be asking for a catch-weight against a similarly sized opponent. To me that's the bigger harm than fighting for a belt at a lower weight. It's not compensating for a size difference, it's purely to weaken an opponent. That being said I wouldn't complain too much because I don't think Golovkin cuts too much and would still be comfortable enough come fight night, so like you said, I'd prefer 158 than not seeing the fight at all.


Yeah agreed on all that.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm glad he's getting this backlash from "fickle fans" though. Now this fight almost has to get made or he'll look like a total bitch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Bogotazo finally some logic in all of this.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck you guys with your logic. :lol:


At this point if Canelo doesn't fight GGG by the fall he's a bitch. No living it down.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'm glad he's getting this backlash from "fickle fans" though. Now this fight almost has to get made or he'll look like a total bitch.


my guess is that its not going to get made as golovkin wants to unify and doesnt have the time to dick around with canelo and him trying to drain him to 155.

what i think that im seeing here is a few butthurt poster who have pie in their face who said that canelo wouldve been gggs best opponent to date, had a good chance of winning, wouldve beaten everyone of golovkins past opponents(rofl, lmfao) and then canelo kicked them right between the nuts and they are trying to salvage whatever they can for the sake of their shattered egos.

canelo is not a 160 and would in all likelihood get beaten down by the top five mws and him shamelessly giving up his mw belt substantiates this


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree Canelo shouldn't be asking for a catch-weight against a similarly sized opponent. To me that's the bigger harm than fighting for a belt at a lower weight. It's not compensating for a size difference, it's purely to weaken an opponent. That being said I wouldn't complain too much because I don't think Golovkin cuts too much and would still be comfortable enough come fight night, so like you said, I'd prefer 158 than not seeing the fight at all.


nothing wrong with what you are suggesting now that canelo alvarez is no longer the wbc 160 champ..

but if they were going to fight it wouldve already happened. why on earth would canelo give up a bargaining chip without asking anything in return.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> my guess is that its not going to get made as golovkin wants to unify and doesnt have the time to dick around with canelo and him trying to drain him to 155.
> 
> what i think that im seeing here is a few butthurt poster who have pie in their face who said that canelo wouldve been gggs best opponent to date, had a good chance of winning, wouldve beaten everyone of golovkins past opponents(rofl, lmfao) and then canelo kicked them right between the nuts and they are trying to salvage whatever they can for the sake of their shattered egos.
> 
> canelo is not a 160 and would in all likelihood get beaten down by the top five mws and him shamelessly giving up his mw belt substantiates this


His problem is, he's soon to become too big for 154lbs... and I'm sure he'll outgrow his 155lb division too...guess it's on to 156lbs. Hope he fights Lemieux and Lemieux knocks him out for a lot less money than GGG.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> I'm trying to stay out of this as some of the reactions are fucking ridiculous.
> 
> GGG's team said yesterday that GBP got in contact with them and have made it clear that they want the fight regardless of the belt. They are currently in negotiation so they've got a few weeks before I start shitting on them. Obviously GBP weren't going to just go along with 55%, Oscar made that clear a while ago. If they don't make the fight then it's time to start talking shit, but most of the stuff getting posted on here is a joke atm, coward etc.


Agree with this.

Give it a month or so to see how things play out.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's a question that needs to be asked, Why are they even negotiating at all now? Canelo and GBP claim some 'artificial deadline' as the reason he dropped the belt, yet still plan to negotiate a fight? I just don't buy that at all.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> His problem is, he's soon to become too big for 154lbs... and I'm sure he'll outgrow his 155lb division too...guess it's on to 156lbs. Hope he fights Lemieux and Lemieux knocks him out for a lot less money than GGG.


canelo is not fighting lemuiex or stevens because there is a very good chance that he loses and loses badly.

hes going to go back down to 155 where his iron chin and size gives him an advantage.

at 160...he loses the two qualities that seperated him from the other 154s.

it really not that difficult to understand


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> nothing wrong with what you are suggesting now that canelo alvarez is no longer the wbc 160 champ..
> 
> but if they were going to fight it wouldve already happened. why on earth would canelo give up a bargaining chip without asking anything in return.


In his mind, he has gained a bargaining chip with regards to the weight, as well as time and money.



Mal said:


> Here's a question that needs to be asked, Why are they even negotiating at all now? Canelo and GBP claim some 'artificial deadline' as the reason he dropped the belt, yet still plan to negotiate a fight? I just don't buy that at all.


More time, more money, less weight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've been in Washington DC out of the loop for most of the week. I just found out that GGG's team was waiting to go to a purse bid and get a better split for themself. So they vacated in order to avoid the WBC forcing them to take a lesser split


Has anyone actually watched this video?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> In his mind, he has gained a bargaining chip with regards to the weight, as well as time and money.
> 
> More time, more money, less weight.


what?

canelo has no time and no bargaining chip

you dont have much time let alone a bargaining chip when the majority of the world thinks that you are a *******


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> More time, more money, less weight.


Yeah, I suppose that's likely the case. The way I see it, if both guys (We know GGG wants it) wanted to make the fight, they would make the fight. The artificial deadline excuse is just that IMO, an excuse to forgo the fight. I was always skeptical of Alvarez actually wanting to fight GGG, but I had hopes. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Has anyone actually watched this video?


Yep. Just the opinion of another fan, not unlike on this board. No internet searches that I could find have said anything in regards to the potential purse bid scenario for this fight. Sure it's a possibility, but that doesn't mean the sole reason for vacating was to avoid a purse bid. In my opinion at least.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yep. Just the opinion of another fan, not unlike on this board. No internet searches that I could find have said anything in regards to the potential purse bid scenario for this fight. Sure it's a possibility, but that doesn't mean the sole reason for vacating was to avoid a purse bid. In my opinion at least.


I agree it does not mean the sole purpose of vacating was to avoid a purse bid, but a lot of the responses since that was posted are asking why he'd vacate, and that right there is a very possible reason.. I don't get why people seem to be flat out ignoring that possibility in favor of shitting on Canelo.. People wanted him to vacate, he's done that.. :conf


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG's team seem to be back and forth on if they want the fight or if they're moving on because the have the title.. But this article says they are going to continue to negotiate this super fight, and Canelo dropping the belt changes nothing on their end...

So GGG's team has hope, Canelo's team have given a possible reason as to why they dropped the belt but continued to negotiate... But instead of believing this possibility we'd rather shit on Canelo and say the fight doesn't happen immediately..

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-k2-promotions-still-plan-negotiate-canelo-fight--104728


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I agree it does not mean the sole purpose of vacating was to avoid a purse bid, but a lot of the responses since that was posted are asking why he'd vacate, and that right there is a very possible reason.. I don't get why people seem to be flat out ignoring that possibility in favor of shitting on Canelo.. People wanted him to vacate, he's done that.. :conf


Yeah, it's a possibility, one has to admit. But to go through all this, after his post fight stunt in the ring, and what he said, his dropping the belt, denouncing his MW World championship instead of defending against the #1 is too grand a gesture to overlook.

I know guys have dropped titles when they weren't the recognized World Champion, but I can't think of another fighter in this position who has done this, as the division World Champ. I'll have to think on that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, it's a possibility, one has to admit. But to go through all this, after his post fight stunt in the ring, and what he said, his dropping the belt, denouncing his MW World championship instead of defending against the #1 is too grand a gesture to overlook.
> 
> I know guys have dropped titles when they weren't the recognized World Champion, but I can't think of another fighter in this position who has done this, as the division World Champ. I'll have to think on that.


I have no idea what the split would be if they went to purse bids, but if it's anything over 40% I can see GBP refusing to give up that much and I believe this was the only way for them to refuse that split but keep negotiating, if they didn't agree to a split before it went to purse bids..

I personally don't think Canelo is facing GGG at 160 next, so don't confuse my posts with me saying I think he will... I just think the hate is unnecessary as most wanted him to drop the titles he didn't deserve, as well as a lot of posters taking the 'I'll wait and see' approach for other situations but immediately getting on Canelo when we don't know all the details.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I have no idea what the split would be if they went to purse bids, but if it's anything over 40% I can see GBP refusing to give up that much and I believe this was the only way for them to refuse that split but keep negotiating, if they didn't agree to a split before it went to purse bids..
> 
> I personally don't think Canelo is facing GGG at 160 next, so don't confuse my posts with me saying I think he will... I just think the hate is unnecessary as most wanted him to drop the titles he didn't deserve, as well as a lot of posters taking the 'I'll wait and see' approach for other situations but immediately getting on Canelo when we don't know all the details.


I'm not going to start hating on Alvarez for this. I still consider myself a huge fan, even if let down some. But if Canelo is getting shit for all this, it's pretty much warranted IMO. Alvarez and GBP has to own up to his side, starting with his initial 155 demands, to his self serving stunt in the ring post Khan fight. Not to mention all the 'he's not deserving' stuff that was said.

While the idea of a purse bid could be the reason, I'm not going to allow something like that to continue the mockery of the MW crown. Last thing in the world I will excuse is a drop off a recognized World title on account of more money, when that one party is already making more money than everyone else in boxing.

I can already see the trend of defending Canelo now because some feel too many are being hard on him. That kind of logic I don't agree with.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm not going to start hating on Alvarez for this. I still consider myself a huge fan, even if let down some. But if Canelo is getting shit for all this, it's pretty much warranted IMO. Alvarez and GBP has to own up to his side, starting with his initial 155 demands, to his self serving stunt in the ring post Khan fight. Not to mention all the 'he's not deserving' stuff that was said.
> 
> While the idea of a purse bid could be the reason, I'm not going to allow something like that to continue the mockery of the MW crown. Last thing in the world I will excuse is a drop off a recognized World title on account of more money, when that one party is already making more money than everyone else in boxing.
> 
> I can already see the trend of defending Canelo now because some feel too many are being hard on him. That kind of logic I don't agree with.


I believe they have owned up to it though, at least according to their latest statements. He's said 160 isn't an issue now so we can forget the 155 demand, his not deserving statements mean nothing if the fight is made, and the self serving stunt isn't a big deal IMO if they make the fight.

How is it making a mockery if he's dropped the MW crown and it's going to the rightful owner? Isn't that what everyone wanted in the end? Who cares if he dropped it because he wants to negotiate for more money, he's dropped it and that's what matters IMO. If he mans up and fights GGG and wins, he's the rightful owner. If he doesn't, GGG is and GGG has the crown.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

IMO the reason Canelo dropped the belt is that he is not forced to defend the title at 160. He can now negotiate a 156-158 weight stipulation without being hindered by the 160 belt.

Purse bid might play a role, but in the end purse bid means shit if you think your cash cow fighter is going to lose. GBP knows that a catchweight is the best way to keep the Canelo $gravy$ to keep moving. At 160, GGG knocks that train off the tracks.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I believe they have owned up to it though, at least according to their latest statements. He's said 160 isn't an issue now so we can forget the 155 demand, his not deserving statements mean nothing if the fight is made, and the self serving stunt isn't a big deal IMO if they make the fight.
> 
> *How is it making a mockery if he's dropped the MW crown and it's going to the rightful owner*? Isn't that what everyone wanted in the end? Who cares if he dropped it because he wants to negotiate for more money, he's dropped it and that's what matters IMO. If he mans up and fights GGG and wins, he's the rightful owner. If he doesn't, GGG is and GGG has the crown.


That's not what I was talking about, in regards to the mockery Div. Was talking about the stream of event leading up to this.

Until Alvarez fights someone at the 160 limit, it's all talk.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> IMO the reason Canelo dropped the belt is that he is not forced to defend the title at 160. He can now negotiate a 156-158 weight stipulation without being hindered by the 160 belt.
> 
> Purse bid might play a role, but in the end purse bid means shit if you think your cash cow fighter is going to lose. GBP knows that a catchweight is the best way to keep the Canelo $gravy$ to keep moving. At 160, GGG knocks that train off the tracks.


Could very well be him trying to negotiate a catchweight.. But the latest I've read from GGG's team is GBP has NOT tried to negotiate any 'ridiculous' weight stipulations..



> "Honestly, we have tremendous respect for Canelo and for Oscar (de la Hoya, founder and head of Golden Boy Promotions)," Loeffler stated. "There weren't any outrageous demands made at any point during negotiations. They didn't ask for extensions to the deadline, for any ridiculous weight demands or unfair financial terms.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> That's not what I was talking about, in regards to the mockery Div. Was talking about the stream of event leading up to this.
> 
> Until Alvarez fights someone at the 160 limit, it's all talk.


Ah I see.. Well the title is officially lifted from him, so it's completely up to GGG if the mockery continues since he's in total control of making everyone fight him at the full limit, right?

It is all talk until something happens, agreed.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ah I see.. Well the title is officially lifted from him, so it's completely up to GGG if the mockery continues since he's in total control of making everyone fight him at the full limit, right?
> 
> It is all talk until something happens, agreed.


We can all agree that World Title fights SHOULD be at the limit of the weight class, right? No need to even continue that discussion.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> We can all agree that World Title fights SHOULD be at the limit of the weight class, right? No need to even continue that discussion.


Yeah I do agree they should be at the full limit...? What I was saying is GGG is in full control of that now, right? So any mockery of the titles from this point on would be completely on him and his team..


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Sure, but I think there's a decent chance the fight still gets made. They are still negotiating. The way people are reacting you'd think Canelo vacated then contracted to fight another welterweight. We might still get what we want, maybe because of and not despite the fact he doesn't have a title. Everyone wanted him to vacate if he wasn't going to defend at 160, and now he's done so.


The chief gripe here is the simple fact that Canelo/GBP were very happy to make the Cotto fight, very happy to fight Khan with the title on the line, and happy to string along the public & Golovkin. There's no way anyone can paint this that doesn't have Canelo emerging as some shade of yellow; even in the best case scenario of Canelo vacating to be able to negotiate better money it STILL smacks of a guy greedily cashing-out in the face of an impending hammering.

Everyone wanted him to vacate if he wasn't going to defend at 160 and frankly I'm glad he has, BUT there's no denying that anyone who's a fan of the sport will be shaking their head in dismay at the guy who's fed us the bullshit line about "artificial deadlines".


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I do agree they should be at the full limit...? What I was saying is GGG is in full control of that now, right? So any mockery of the titles from this point on would be completely on him and his team..


If that's what you need...sure I guess. But we're not going to see any CW mumbo jumbo from GGG's team, so it's moot.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Team Golovkin may have played an extremely shrewd game with these negotiations, the deadline given to both teams to agree terms was very tight. Team Golovkin knew that they could hold tight until that deadline passed, Canelo would have to relinquish or be stripped of the title and Golo would then be awarded the title. Negotiations are now far easier for team Golovkin, he looks much stronger as the near undisputed champion of the division, holding the most prestigious belt, he has a much stronger case for demanding a larger cut of the purse and also not being drained down to 156lbs. Team Golovkin are now in a position to tell Team Canelo were to go, after all the aim was always to unify all the belts and fighting Canelo no longer achieves or builds towards that.

Canelo on the other hand in my opinion has come out of this looking gutless, a fighter never intending on fighting the best and protected by his promotional outfit from anything resembling a threat. At best he looks gutless at worse he looks like a coward who prays on smaller fighters whilst tweaking weight to his own advantage. Golovkin no longer needs him and has gained a major bargaining chip. Team Golovkin may well shame Goldenboy and Canelo into taking the fight to repair what I believe to be a broken reputation.

Personally I think the fight will still happen and possibly next. I don't think Canelo is a coward of sorts but he may have been made to look like one, De La Hoya didn't move fast enough, Team Golovkin may have moved slowly and shrewdly enough to force Goldenboys hand. It may have been a very intelligent and patient game by Golovkins team, it will be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> The chief gripe here is the simple fact that Canelo/GBP were very happy to make the Cotto fight, very happy to fight Khan with the title on the line, and happy to string along the public & Golovkin. *There's no way anyone can paint this that doesn't have Canelo emerging as some shade of yellow;* even in the best case scenario of Canelo vacating to be able to negotiate better money it STILL smacks of a guy greedily cashing-out in the face of an impending hammering.
> 
> Everyone wanted him to vacate if he wasn't going to defend at 160 and frankly I'm glad he has, BUT there's no denying that anyone who's a fan of the sport will be shaking their head in dismay at the guy who's fed us the bullshit line about "artificial deadlines".


@Bogotazo is keenly aware. :hey

That's a great post on the whole though, and I think it's (obviously) best to temporarily reel in the hysteria for the time being. I'm a bit surprised Bogo has taken such a measured approach to this if you know his history with the Ginger. I've tried quite hard to stop myself from hyperbole and I certainly stopped short of calling the guy a coward. What I'm dismayed about is his sense of entitlement more than anything. He's done well but not to the level he parades, he's big business but not nearly to the extent of his predecessor(s). He just doesn't warrant it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Team Golovkin may have played an extremely shrewd game with these negotiations, the deadline given to both teams to agree terms was very tight. Team Golovkin knew that they could hold tight until that deadline passed, Canelo would have to relinquish or be stripped of the title and Golo would then be awarded the title. Negotiations are now far easier for team Golovkin, he looks much stronger as the near undisputed champion of the division, holding the most prestigious belt, he has a much stronger case for demanding a larger cut of the purse and also not being drained down to 156lbs. Team Golovkin are now in a position to tell Team Canelo were to go, after all the aim was always to unify all the belts and fighting Canelo no longer achieves or builds towards that.
> 
> Canelo on the other hand in my opinion has come out of this looking gutless, a fighter never intending on fighting the best and protected by his promotional outfit from anything resembling a threat. At best he looks gutless at worse he looks like a coward who prays on smaller fighters whilst tweaking weight to his own advantage. Golovkin no longer needs him and has gained a major bargaining chip. Team Golovkin may well shame Goldenboy and Canelo into taking the fight to repair what I believe to be a broken reputation.
> 
> Personally I think the fight will still happen and possibly next. I don't think Canelo is a coward of sorts but he may have been made to look like one, De La Hoya didn't move fast enough, Team Golovkin may have moved slowly and shrewdly enough to force Goldenboys hand. It may have been a very intelligent and patient game by Golovkins team, it will be interesting to see how this pans out.


Good post man!

Can't help but think GBP and Alvarez painted themselves into a corner with this one. It's one thing to say "I'm still a JrMW", but it's another to actually FIGHT at JrMW when making that claim.

I personally can't see Alvarez having the same success at MW as he did at 154. I think he maxes out at 160, so he's probably going to eventually be a career MW if/when he officially campaigns at 160. And if 168 is ever in the equation, it'll take some creative matchmaking to get similar results or titles.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> If that's what you need...sure I guess. But we're not going to see any CW mumbo jumbo from GGG's team, so it's moot.


If that's what I need? huh? It's a simple yes or no question, but okay...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

chibelle said:


> *IMO the reason Canelo dropped the belt is that he is not forced to defend the title at 160. He can now negotiate a 156-158 weight stipulation without being hindered by the 160 belt.*
> 
> Purse bid might play a role, but in the end purse bid means shit if you think your cash cow fighter is going to lose. GBP knows that a catchweight is the best way to keep the Canelo $gravy$ to keep moving. At 160, GGG knocks that train off the tracks.


Not a chance. Golovkin has stated as clearly as possible that he'll never fight Canelo at a catchweight. Now that he doesn't NEED Canelo, that gets even more ironclad.

Oscar totally blew it. Now not only is Canelo clearly the B-side, but he's perceived world-wide as a pussy and so desperately NEEDS to fight Golovkin, to gain some dignity back. They are now in the worst possible negotiating-position imaginable.

Fishnets needs to stop doing so much blow, and concentrate on business.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> If that's what I need? huh? It's a simple yes or no question, but okay...


Div....your questions doesn't even make sense. Now it's up to GGG whether or not he continues this mockery that Cotto and Alvarez started and continued? Does that even need a response?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @Bogotazo is keenly aware. :hey
> 
> That's a great post on the whole though, and I think it's (obviously) best to temporarily reel in the hysteria for the time being. I'm a bit surprised Bogo has taken such a measured approach to this if you know his history with the Ginger. I've tried quite hard to stop myself from hyperbole and I certainly stopped short of calling the guy a coward. What I'm dismayed about is his sense of entitlement more than anything. He's done well but not to the level he parades, he's big business but not nearly to the extent of his predecessor(s). He just doesn't warrant it.


Nope, that schooling by TBE was just sad. I wonder what his purse would even be for this. I doubt it's even what he got for Mayweather.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Nope, that schooling by TBE was just sad. I wonder what his purse would even be for this. I doubt it's even what he got for Mayweather.


Were you active in that Canelo/Khan PPV numbers thread a week or so ago? I absolutely fucking flayed him in regards to any comparisons to Floyd Mayweather Jr he believes he warrants in his delusional diva mind. It wasn't a dissing so much as irrefutable facts. I probably wouldn't of been compelled to if I hadn't seen so many little comments here and there likening him. It doesn't work for me, in any kind of way.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Div....your questions doesn't even make sense. Now it's up to GGG whether or not he continues this mockery that Cotto and Alvarez started and continued? Does that even need a response?


Um yeah... He has the choice to fight at the full limit for the title, or give in to Canelo and fight lower than 160... If he agrees to face Canelo lower than 160 then he continues the mockery, if he doesn't it's dead...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733747751712788480


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733757683753439232
I don't think Jacobs is in an hurry to face Golovkin. Hopefully Saunders then.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733757683753439232
> I don't think Jacobs is in an hurry to face Golovkin. Hopefully Saunders then.


What the hell lol... He knows Canelo hasn't fought at 160 and no longer has the belt?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Um yeah... He has the choice to fight at the full limit for the title, or give in to Canelo and fight lower than 160... If he agrees to face Canelo lower than 160 then he continues the mockery, if he doesn't it's dead...


You really don't get it do you. It's one thing to be the world champ and force others to go down in weight to face you, even when it's a mandatory.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> The chief gripe here is the simple fact that Canelo/GBP were very happy to make the Cotto fight, very happy to fight Khan with the title on the line, and happy to string along the public & Golovkin. There's no way anyone can paint this that doesn't have Canelo emerging as some shade of yellow; even in the best case scenario of Canelo vacating to be able to negotiate better money it STILL smacks of a guy greedily cashing-out in the face of an impending hammering.
> 
> Everyone wanted him to vacate if he wasn't going to defend at 160 and frankly I'm glad he has, BUT there's no denying that anyone who's a fan of the sport will be shaking their head in dismay at the guy who's fed us the bullshit line about "artificial deadlines".


Oh yeah it's not a good look at all, I don't think what he's doing is right, I think he's strung fans along long enough, and I don't like the direction this is going in terms of a catch-weight. But, I still think the fight gets made, and we will all end up mostly satisfied. The duck hasn't happened _yet.
_


Hands of Iron said:


> @Bogotazo is keenly aware. :hey
> 
> That's a great post on the whole though, and I think it's (obviously) best to temporarily reel in the hysteria for the time being. I'm a bit surprised Bogo has taken such a measured approach to this if you know his history with the Ginger. I've tried quite hard to stop myself from hyperbole and I certainly stopped short of calling the guy a coward.* What I'm dismayed about is his sense of entitlement more than anything.* He's done well but not to the level he parades, he's big business but not nearly to the extent of his predecessor(s). He just doesn't warrant it.


Yes, he's bought the line about being the new face of boxing. And while that might technically be true in terms of being the biggest draw, he's not some reigning pound for pound king. Like I broke it down for you in that PM, every step of the way, he's had some kind of help. He's not totally manufactured in the sense that he can't compete with the best, but he basically just holds his head above water.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Were you active in that Canelo/Khan PPV numbers thread a week or so ago? I absolutely fucking flayed him in regards to any comparisons to Floyd Mayweather Jr he believes he warrants in his delusional diva mind. It wasn't a dissing so much as irrefutable facts. I probably wouldn't of been compelled to if I hadn't seen so many little comments here and there likening him. It doesn't work for me, in any kind of way.


And Khan is probably one of the biggest names in boxing (not saying much) plus it was going to be exciting regardless so the numbers didn't really surprise me with it being uk ppv as well. Think Canelo's original pay was 4 mill?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> You really don't get it do you. It's one thing to be the world champ and force others to go down in weight to face you, even when it's a mandatory.


Nope, clearly not getting whatever you're trying to say...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @Bogotazo is keenly aware. :hey
> 
> That's a great post on the whole though, and I think it's (obviously) best to temporarily reel in the hysteria for the time being. I'm a bit surprised Bogo has taken such a measured approach to this if you know his history with the Ginger. I've tried quite hard to stop myself from hyperbole and I certainly stopped short of calling the guy a coward. What I'm dismayed about is his sense of entitlement more than anything. He's done well but not to the level he parades, he's big business but not nearly to the extent of his predecessor(s). He just doesn't warrant it.


I don't think it's as simple as him being a coward because as is so often pointed out: it takes balls to step in the ring to begin with. As you rightly point out Canelo's been the beneficiary of a certain favouritism. As a Mexican he by default benefits from an enviably loyal and rabid fan base. This isn't his doing. What it's meant though is that he was able to win the vacant 154lb WBC title against a welterweight who on no occasion before or since fought for a legit "world" title (unless we're counting the IBO).

The big problem is the way potential fights like this have the excitement and life sapped from them by vampires like Oscar, Arum, King, etc. Instead of having their guys face the best opposition and the last two standing face-off against each other, they'd rather manufacture their "star" beforehand and hype the shit out of them to build a fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Nope, clearly not getting whatever you're trying to say...


Sorry, can't help you then. Whatever you want to think about GGG, go for it. There, problem solved. :smile


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh yeah it's not a good look at all, I don't think what he's doing is right, I think he's strung fans along long enough, and I don't like the direction this is going in terms of a catch-weight. But, I still think the fight gets made, and we will all end up mostly satisfied. The duck hasn't happened _yet._


Ideally though it should happen _*next*_ but I can see Golovkin looking to unify with Saunders instead, and any procrastination on Canelo's part will (rightly) draw accusations of waiting for GGG to grow old.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sorry, can't help you then. *Whatever you want to think about GGG, go for it.* There, problem solved. :smile


I don't think you're getting what I'm saying either.. I have no idea what you read or where you're getting that I'm "thinking something about GGG".. I simply was asking if you believe he can stop the 'mockery' of the MW title being fought below the limit, since he now has it.. Not sure how you took it and translated it, but that was all I was asking.. :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> That is some circular reasoning. WTF!!!!!
> 
> He does not hold it NOW, but he sure held it BEFORE. You know, the time you were comparing it to GGG vs Ward.
> 
> Are you for real? Did you even understood your own reply?


When Canelo had the belt, he needed to defend it with no catchweight. Now that he doesn't have a title, it doesn't really matter. GGG can accept it or fuck off. It's not like Canelo is fighting other middleweights at 160.

And I'm in D.C. right now having a great time. I don't have time to read all of your posts. If any one of you are mad or want to insult me, you can eat a dick. It's a good thing boxing has fighters like Lara, Sergio Martinez, Pacquiao, Mayweather and Ward who are willing to jump weight classes to fight the best.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I don't think you're getting what I'm saying either.. I have no idea what you read or where you're getting that I'm "thinking something about GGG".. I simply was asking if you believe he can stop the 'mockery' of the MW title being fought below the limit, since he now has it.. Not sure how you took it and translated it, but that was all I was asking.. :conf


I get it but it's rather disingenuous as fighting below the limit is still and would be entirely based on Canelo's demands and stipulations. I honestly want to see this shit put a halt period, regardless of any titles that may be on the line. It's absolutely frivolous when there are already 17 weight classes. Pick one to campaign in or fuck off.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I don't think you're getting what I'm saying either.. I have no idea what you read or where you're getting that I'm "thinking something about GGG".. I simply was asking if you believe he can stop the 'mockery' of the MW title being fought below the limit, since he now has it.. Not sure how you took it and translated it, but that was all I was asking.. :conf


Div...there's no reason to think he'd continue it to begin with. Is that really what you need to hear? Fighting underneath the limit does not make a fight an automatic mockery. That shouldn't even need to be said for crying out loud...

Here's what your question comes off like:
"Son, there's two bowls of food. One has poison, the other doesn't."
"That means we can eat the one without poison, right?! Right? Why aren't you answering me!!"

:rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I get it but it's rather disingenuous as fighting below the limit is still and would be entirely based on Canelo's demands and stipulations. I honestly want to see this shit put a halt period, regardless of any titles that may be on the line. It's absolutely frivolous when there are already 17 weight classes. Pick one to campaign in or fuck off.


I see, maybe that's what he meant when he said something about it's one thing being a world champ forcing others to come down to you.. Didn't actually put what the other thing was, so I had no comparison and no idea what the hell he was getting at.

I still believe GGG would have to hold some of the blame if they agree... IMO that shows the titles meant something, but not as much as getting the Canelo payday since they could simply say fuck him and move on if he insists on a catchweight.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If any one of you are mad or *want to insult me*, you can eat a dick.


Over *this*? C'mon son. :lol: Way too much history and mutual 'spect. Not nearly emotionally invested enough in this topic personally, and you've addressed any post I've quoted from you when it comes to Canelo.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Div...there's no reason to think he'd continue it to begin with. Is that really what you need to hear? Fighting underneath the limit does not make a fight an automatic mockery. That shouldn't even need to be said for crying out loud...
> 
> Here's what your question comes off like:
> "Son, there's two bowls of food. One has poison, the other doesn't."
> ...


There are several posters who believe the fight is still possible, and at a catchweight at that.... So I don't agree with there being no reason for him to continue it to begin with, unless you mean him specifically asking fighters to come below the limit instead of him agreeing to face someone below the limit. I also never said anything about fighting under the limit automatically making a fight a mockery...?

Um, no... But okay!!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And I'm in D.C. right now having a great time. I don't have time to read all of your posts. If any one of you are mad or want to insult me, you can eat a dick. It's a good thing boxing has fighters like Lara, Sergio Martinez, Pacquiao, Mayweather and Ward who are willing to jump weight classes to fight the best.


Guy...you get butthurt easier than an 8yo after one spanking. 

Only to newer "brought in by FMjr" fans does the idea of moving up mean one is challenging themselves. That's never been a part of boxing's criteria for greatness. Heavyweights aren't great... Hagler isn't great....Lopez isn't great. But Adrien Broner and Ricardo Mayorga are greater then all of them! atsch


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> I see, maybe that's what he meant when he said something about it's one thing being a world champ forcing others to come down to you.. Didn't actually put what the other thing was, so I had no comparison and no idea what the hell he was getting at.
> 
> I still believe GGG would have to hold some of the blame if they agree... IMO that shows the titles meant something, but not as much as getting the Canelo payday since they could simply say fuck him and move on if he insists on a catchweight.


It would show a fair semblance of desperation on his part, no doubt. I'm not that bothered about a fight at 157/158 IF that's the only way it's gonna do down. Canelo's "preferred" 155 is on some hyper bullshit though, nobody wants that aside from him. Golovkin is likely going to have to settle on the split and weight if he wants it that badly.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> There are several posters who believe the fight is still possible, and at a catchweight at that.... So I don't agree with there being no reason for him to continue it to begin with, unless you mean him specifically asking fighters to come below the limit instead of him agreeing to face someone below the limit. I also never said anything about fighting under the limit automatically making a fight a mockery...?
> 
> Um, no... But okay!!


And there are some who think it won't happen. And?

In your opinion, what would GGG have to have done to continue this mockery that you are so stuck on? I don't even know why you are so vested in this silly sidebar over what constitutes a mockery.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Guy...you get butthurt easier than an 8yo after one spanking.
> 
> Only to newer "brought in by FMjr" fans does the idea of moving up mean one is challenging themselves. That's never been a part of boxing's criteria for greatness. Heavyweights aren't great... Hagler isn't great....Lopez isn't great. But Adrien Broner and Ricardo Mayorga are greater then all of them! atsch


Does anyone else picture a woman when Mal posts?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Does anyone else picture a woman when Mal posts?


Go away troll, or back to your other login name...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It would show a fair semblance of desperation on his part, no doubt. I'm not that bothered about a fight at 157/158 IF that's the only way it's gonna do down. Canelo's "preferred" 155 is on some hyper bullshit though, nobody wants that aside from him. Golovkin is likely going to have to settle on the split and weight if he wants it that badly.


155 is complete bullshit. And after all of this, I honestly don't want anything less than 160 although I'd definitely tune in if it were at a catchweight. I'd prefer he move on if Canelo's team demand a catchweight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It would show a fair semblance of desperation on his part, no doubt. I'm not that bothered about a fight at 157/158 IF that's the only way it's gonna do down. Canelo's "preferred" 155 is on some hyper bullshit though, nobody wants that aside from him. Golovkin is likely going to have to settle on the split and weight if he wants it that badly.


160 is fair for Canelo and you know I don't like Golduckin. It's the middleweight title, it just has a sacred ambience, to win it at a catchweight would be lesson it I think. Dare to be great Canelo, please.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> 160 is fair for Canelo and you know I don't like Golduckin. It's the middleweight title, it just has a sacred ambience, to win it at a catchweight would be lesson it I think. Dare to be great Canelo, please.


Post like an adult w/o the name calling of professional fighters. Only makes you look like the fake POS you are.

This board does better then you don't bring in your childish bullshit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Does anyone else picture a woman when Mal posts?


No, but I do picture a heavily down syndromed Donnie Wahlberg when I read your posts.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> And there are some who think it won't happen. And?
> 
> In your opinion, what would GGG have to have done to continue this mockery that you are so stuck on? I don't even know why you are so vested in this silly sidebar over what constitutes a mockery.


I wrote that first part because you said there's no reason to believe he'd continue it... People thinking he'll accept a fight at a catchweight means there is a reason to believe he'd continue it IMO, unless again you're specifically saying him bringing people below the limit vs accepting it against Canelo.

I'm not stuck on it, was just asking a question that never seemed to get answered but responses kept going back and forth about it. Again, I was only asking if you thought GGG could stop what people were calling a mockery of the MW title being fought at catchweights.. If you think it's only a mockery because the champion is demanding 160 fighters to fight below the limit and GGG will never do that, it'd be yes he'd stop it.. If you believe the MW title being fought at a catchweight between him and Canelo is a mockery regardless of who demanded it, was asking if you thought him agreeing kept the mockery going or not..

No need to answer though, way too many back and forth posts for something I thought would be a simple answer and someone else has already answered in 1 post.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No, but I do picture a heavily down syndromed Donnie Wahlberg when I read your posts.


And I picture a pigmy with a Fedora and cowboy boots when I read yours. I guess that makes us one big happy family


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When Canelo had the belt, he needed to defend it with no catchweight. Now that he doesn't have a title, it doesn't really matter. GGG can accept it or fuck off. It's not like Canelo is fighting other middleweights at 160.
> 
> And I'm in D.C. right now having a great time. I don't have time to read all of your posts. If any one of you are mad or want to insult me, you can eat a dick. It's a good thing boxing has fighters like *Lara*, Sergio Martinez, Pacquiao, Mayweather and Ward who are willing to jump weight classes to fight the best.


atsch so now all it takes for greatness is just willingness? What if I was willing to go into a house on fire to save someone or something but I didn't? Lara has done fuck all to be put next to those other 4 you mentioned.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yep. Just the opinion of another fan, not unlike on this board. No internet searches that I could find have said anything in regards to the potential purse bid scenario for this fight. Sure it's a possibility, but that doesn't mean the sole reason for vacating was to avoid a purse bid. In my opinion at least.


it's not an opinion and he's more than a fan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> atsch so now all it takes for greatness is just willingness? What if I was willing to go into a house on fire to save someone or something but I didn't? Lara has done fuck all to be put next to those other 4 you mentioned.


Lara has more balls than GGG


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Ideally though it should happen _*next*_ but I can see Golovkin looking to unify with Saunders instead, and any procrastination on Canelo's part will (rightly) draw accusations of waiting for GGG to grow old.


Yeah I reaaallly hope it happens next.

Saunders doesn't want GGG I thought?

He slaps a horse at the beginning of this video. So I shall post it.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara has more balls than GGG


Yeah he's shown that by fighting who exactly? And don't bring up who he's fought at his weight class because then that negates your whole argument.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I reaaallly hope it happens next.
> 
> Saunders doesn't want GGG I thought?
> 
> He slaps a horse at the beginning of this video. So I shall post it.


Saunders is on record previously saying GGG would beat he and Eubank Jr on the same night and while that was a year or two back I'm not convinced that Saunders' recent "call-out" of Golovkin has much substance to it. "I'll wait until the ringwalks before I put money on that fight happening", y'know? He sometimes says something I find myself agreeing with but it seems as often as not he'll swiftly follow it with a load of shite.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733747751712788480


:rofl

Estrada is now shitting on Canelo! I love it!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I wrote that first part because you said there's no reason to believe he'd continue it... People thinking he'll accept a fight at a catchweight means there is a reason to believe he'd continue it IMO, unless again you're specifically saying him bringing people below the limit vs accepting it against Canelo.


I don't even know what this is asking of me Div. People thinking he'd accept a fight at a CW only means those fans think he will. That doesn't mean there's reason to believe he WILL do something like that.



Divi253 said:


> I'm not stuck on it, was just asking a question that never seemed to get answered but responses kept going back and forth about it. Again, I was only asking if you thought GGG could stop what people were calling a mockery of the MW title being fought at catchweights.. If you think it's only a mockery because the champion is demanding 160 fighters to fight below the limit and GGG will never do that, it'd be yes he'd stop it.. If you believe the MW title being fought at a catchweight between him and Canelo is a mockery regardless of who demanded it, was asking if you thought him agreeing kept the mockery going or not..


And yet you admitted already that one fight does not a mockery make. Of course he can stop the mockery that Cotto and Alvarez started. Like I said, that doesn't even necessitate the need for a serious answer IMO. Somethings do not need to be drawn and spelled out all the time. It's one thing to force an opponent way below the allowable limits. It's another to come to a compromise. If the only way they came to an agreement was to fight at 157-158, that's not too bad.



Divi253 said:


> No need to answer though, way too many back and forth posts for something I thought would be a simple answer and someone else has already answered in 1 post.


I thought it would be simple too. But here we are. :smile


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh yeah it's not a good look at all, I don't think what he's doing is right, I think he's strung fans along long enough, and I don't like the direction this is going in terms of a catch-weight. But, I still think the fight gets made, and we will all end up mostly satisfied. The duck hasn't happened _yet.
> _
> 
> Yes, he's bought the line about being the new face of boxing. And while that might technically be true in terms of being the biggest draw, he's not some reigning pound for pound king. Like I broke it down for you in that PM, every step of the way, he's had some kind of help. He's not totally manufactured in the sense that he can't compete with the best, but he basically just holds his head above water.


We seemed to come from pretty much the exact same place, and I wasn't at all suggesting you've been biased against him elsewhere. The breakdown was just brutally honest, that's all. I'm just a bit surprised the criticisms haven't been more pointed but there's still a chance you'll come out looking the wiser for withholding judgment here unlike most, including me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Yeah he's shown that by fighting who exactly? And don't bring up who he's fought at his weight class because then that negates your whole argument.


shit he could fight GGG, but GGG doesn't want any.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara has more balls than GGG


Yeah, takes a ton of balls to call out guys on twitter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :rofl
> 
> Estrada is now shitting on Canelo! I love it!


Yeah, I would be hurting if I were Canelo.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I don't even know what this is asking of me Div. People thinking he'd accept a fight at a CW only means those fans think he will. That doesn't mean there's reason to believe he WILL do something like that.


Not asking anything, just showing why I don't think it's odd I believe there is a reason to believe it will happen. We will agree to disagree.



Mal said:


> And yet you admitted already that one fight does not a mockery make. Of course he can stop the mockery that Cotto and Alvarez started. Like I said, that doesn't even necessitate the need for a serious answer. It's one thing to force an opponent way below the alloowable limits. It's another to come to a compromise. If the only way they came to an agreement was to fight at 157-158, that's not too bad.


This answered my question I think anyways.. You find a decent difference in Canelo demanding GGG fight him below 160 when he had the belt, with GGG accepting to face Canelo below 160 now that GGG has the belts.. I kind of see it as the same regardless of who has the title since in the end it's going to be the same weight...

So in your opinion (I think) GGG accepting to face Canelo below 160 their next fight isn't going to continue a mockery of the MW title, since it's not him the champion making the demand of someone to come down in weight, it's a concession. :thumbsup



Mal said:


> I thought it would be simple too. But here we are. :smile


Done now lol! :cheers


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Apparently Canelo refused a 70-30 split which sounds reasonable to me (the split). The Estrada tweet is epic lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> shit he could fight GGG, but GGG doesn't want any.


So you and your cronies can say GGG beat up a smaller guy? One who hasn't done jack at MW? Who's best win is Austin Trout? I'm sure GGG is shaking in his boots.

BTW, how many divisions has Lara "challenged himself" in so far?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So in your opinion (I think) GGG accepting to face Canelo below 160 their next fight isn't going to continue a mockery of the MW title, since it's not him the champion making the demand of someone to come down in weight, it's a concession. :thumbsup


Good lord.... atsch


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Good lord.... atsch


:rofl:rofl Clearly that isn't what you think either


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Apparently Canelo refused a 70-30 split which sounds reasonable to me (the split). The Estrada tweet is epic lol


What he want 80/20? 90/10 like he's Floyd Mayweather?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :rofl:rofl Clearly that isn't what you think either


I'm tired of splitting hairs with you Div.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

its obvious Canela doesn't want this fight...at least not at 160lbs. He vacates because he doesn't want to follow the WBC's deadlines? Fuck out of here with that stupid shit. It's obvious he vacated so he can try and put up a bullshit catchweight, and this after all that talk after the Khan fight about him not fucking around anymore? This makes him look like a bigger bitch.

To the people saying he hasn't fought above 155lbs yet or any true Middleweight yet..guess fucking what? You can blame Canela's bitch ass for that too. He had the chance to fight a legit 160lber at 160lbs early this month, and the fuck does he do? He fights a blown up glass jawed Welterweight instead in a bullshit money fight. I'm glad the entire boxing world is shitting on him right now, he deserves everything coming at him. Fuck Canela and fuck anyone who's defending Canela as well.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Muff said:


> atsch so now all it takes for greatness is just willingness? What if I was willing to go into a house on fire to save someone or something but I didn't? Lara has done fuck all to be put next to those other 4 you mentioned.


Not to mention, Martinez has only moved up from JrMW to MW.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mal said:


> Guy...you get butthurt easier than an 8yo after one spanking.
> 
> Only to newer "brought in by FMjr" fans does the idea of moving up mean one is challenging themselves. That's never been a part of boxing's criteria for greatness. Heavyweights aren't great... Hagler isn't great....Lopez isn't great. But Adrien Broner and Ricardo Mayorga are greater then all of them! atsch


Moving up in weight and the ability to often has more to do with body type, physical dimensions and financial reward than it does a real willingness to take risks (though that can often correlate with reward) or daring to be great. I mean, it's a business and fighter's look out for number one, period. I don't hold that against them either, really. More often than not, a fighter moves up because he can no longer comfortably make weight in the division he's been competing and has naturally outgrown it. There aren't very many guys in history like Greb or Armstrong.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> shit he could fight GGG, but GGG doesn't want any.


He "could" fight at 160 but he doesn't. I still don't get this fascination with Lara. You're off your rocker when it comes to GGG bball, just admit it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm tired of splitting hairs with you Div.


:sad5 But my work day was going by so fast :lol:

:thumbsup


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Muff said:


> He "could" fight at 160 but he doesn't. I still don't get this fascination with Lara. You're off your rocker when it comes to GGG bball, just admit it.


That would be fucking ugly. :lol: He was cornered and getting dropped by Alfredo Angulo FFS. He had every tool and stylistic advantage to beat Canelo thoroughly and couldn't pull it off. Frankly, I'm surprised we're still hearing about the guy. Oh the days when he was a even match for 154 Thomas Hearns.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Moving up in weight and the ability to often has more to do with body type, physical dimensions and financial reward than it does a real willingness to take risks (though that can often correlate with reward) or daring to be great. I mean, it's a business and fighter's look out for number one, period. I don't hold that against them either, really. More often than not, a fighter moves up because he can no longer comfortably make weight in the division he's been competing and has naturally outgrown it. There aren't very many guys in history like Greb or Armstrong.


How do you have so many likes?! Jesus I just noticed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> So you and your cronies can say GGG beat up a smaller guy? One who hasn't done jack at MW? Who's best win is Austin Trout? I'm sure GGG is shaking in his boots.
> 
> BTW, how many divisions has Lara "challenged himself" in so far?


too long didn't read. See yall later.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That would be fucking ugly. :lol: He was cornered and getting dropped by Alfredo Angulo FFS. He had every tool and stylistic advantage to beat Canelo thoroughly and couldn't pull it off. Frankly, I'm surprised we're still hearing about the guy. Oh the days when he was a even match for 154 Thomas Hearns.


Haha it would. It's irritating hearing the same shit that's been said for how fucking long? And like you've mentioned before, the Ward topic is the most exhausting and repetitive bunch of shit but still people bring it up every chance they get, even if neither guy is being mentioned.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Muff said:


> How do you have so many likes?! Jesus I just noticed


I dunno, but it isn't bad for a narcissistic asshole. :lol: I've upped my boxing output tenfold since the forum was rebooted. I imagine that has something to do with it. They're spread amongst like 80 different posters.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Moving up in weight and the ability to often has more to do with body type, physical dimensions and financial reward than it does a real willingness to take risks (though that can often correlate with reward) or daring to be great. I mean, it's a business and fighter's look out for number one, period. I don't hold that against them either, really. More often than not, a fighter moves up because he can no longer comfortably make weight in the division he's been competing and has naturally outgrown it. There aren't very many guys in history like Greb or Armstrong.


Absolutely true. A lot of time guys move up because:

1. They simply cannot make weight anymore
2. Got beat up out of the division and have no where to go but up
3. Convenient belt grab

Does anyone believe Hopkins would just drop his MW title to move up and fight Tarver, had he defeated Jermain Taylor instead?

Cotto got pounded out of 147 by Margarito and Pacquiao, only reason he moved to 154 (That and Arum promoted Yuri Foreman holding a belt for him).

Lets look at Oscar Dela Hoya. He's one who's help bring in the idea of moving up in weight to mainstream audiences, and yet, he moved out of 147 and on to 154 only because he lost to Shane and Tito. Then after losing his JrMW belts to Shane again, moves to MW to try for a belt.

Sure, there's probably some who relish in the idea of a challenge, but to assume that's the norm for moving up, is extremely naive IMO.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That would be fucking ugly. :lol: He was cornered and getting dropped by Alfredo Angulo FFS. He had every tool and stylistic advantage to beat Canelo thoroughly and couldn't pull it off. Frankly, I'm surprised we're still hearing about the guy. Oh the days when he was a even match for 154 Thomas Hearns.


Lol Lara's overrated to Fuck. But he'll fight anyone anywhere


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I dunno, but it isn't bad for a narcissistic asshole. :lol: I've upped my boxing output tenfold since the forum was rebooted. I imagine that has something to do with it. They're spread amongst like 80 different posters.


arent they pretty old? Since when did you start pandering to popular opinion :-(


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :sad5 But my work day was going by so fast :lol:
> 
> :thumbsup


Went by for me as well, but I'm on my own dime, so I need to focus more on my business. :lol:

FYI, when I'm stuck on my own work, my patience tends to wane a bit. Thanks for taking this old grump in stride Div. :cheers


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Muff said:


> He "could" fight at 160 but he doesn't. I still don't get this fascination with Lara. You're off your rocker when it comes to GGG bball, just admit it.


He could fight others at 160....but...but....at least he's willing...on twitter.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol Lara's overrated to Fuck. But *he'll fight anyone anywhere*


Except he really hasn't done that either.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> too long didn't read. See yall later.


Don't forget your hemorrhoid pillow for that sore ass.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I dunno, but it isn't bad for a narcissistic asshole. :lol: I've upped my boxing output tenfold since the forum was rebooted. I imagine that has something to do with it. They're spread amongst like 80 different posters.


Haha I'm making it a point from now on to not like anymore of your posts so it doesn't feed your ego unless, of course, you're feeding mine, which in that case I might make an exception. It'll be a no **** Lady the Tramp spaghetti scene so to speak.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> arent they pretty old? Since when did you start pandering to popular opinion :-(


No, I had 2 when the forum came back up. They originally got rid of them because Roach was liking every single one of his own (shit) posts. Popular Opinion?! :rofl More like "self-congratulatory" essays you refuse to read. You've opted to make one or two sentence posts these days whereas I wax lyrical on anything I write about.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No, I had 2 when the forum came back up. They originally got rid of them because Roach was liking every single one of his own (shit) posts. Popular Opinion?! :rofl More like "self-congratulatory" essays you refuse to read. You've opted to make one or two sentence posts these days whereas I wax lyrical on anything I post about.


Short and sweet. Like me 

That shit with roach was hilarious though. Need him and bladerunner back.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Went by for me as well, but I'm on my own dime, so I need to focus more on my business. :lol:
> 
> FYI, when I'm stuck on my own work, my patience tends to wane a bit. Thanks for taking this old grump in stride Div. :cheers


Haha get to work then man I'll leave you alone.

I don't take this place too serious, just a fun place to chat. Nothing anybody says is going to hurt my feelings or upset me, you're good. I'm sure we'll disagree on more in the future!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Haha get to work then man I'll leave you alone.
> 
> I don't take this place too serious, just a fun place to chat. Nothing anybody says is going to hurt my feelings or upset me, you're good. I'm sure we'll disagree on more in the future!


You're my fave to disagree with Div! But same here. It's all fun here.
Yeah, I need to work a little more. The wife is giving me that look.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Muff said:


> Haha I'm making it a point from now on to not like anymore of your posts so it doesn't feed your ego unless, of course, you're feeding mine, which in that case I might make an exception. It'll be a no **** Lady the Tramp spaghetti scene so to speak.


Treacherous!

I've cut no deals with anyone to give or receive any 'Likes' on here and don't plan to start. You're the third person to bring it up and take "issue" with it though. :lol: I pass out more than I probably get. If I like it, it'll get liked. You tend to lurk and browse more than post even though what you have to say is almost always worth reading.



turbotime said:


> Short and sweet. Like me
> 
> That shit with roach was hilarious though. Need him and bladerunner back.


Yeah, ur pretty hot. I'm not really an asshole though. Honest. You fucking know that. There's at least a couple dozen other peoples on the same level I'd say, the contributions have just been smaller and so... Bladerunner is an older dude with boatloads of knowledge. I think they permabanned him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Apparently Canelo refused a 70-30 split which sounds reasonable to me (the split). The Estrada tweet is epic lol


Why am I not surprised


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lara is still someone who could mix it up with the best IMO. Better than a lot of fights out there.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-fight-september-with-without-canelo--104801

Loeffler says Canelo is still the #1 choice. Towards the end the article says negotiations are officially dead in terms of making Canelo vs GGG, but also says Loeffler is still pursuing that fight.

Video posted above me apparently says Canelo declined a 70/30 split, but the article I posted earlier from Wednesday has Loeffler saying they didn't demand unfair financial terms.. Who knows what to believe, when you have GGG's own team saying there aren't any outrageous demands...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

"60/40, you whoop my ass" needs to be Canelo's offer.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Towards the end the article says negotiations are officially dead in terms of making Canelo vs GGG, but also says Loeffler is still pursuing that fight.


I don't really understand that bit, or why, if true, it isn't news...I don't think they are dead.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-fight-september-with-without-canelo--104801
> 
> Loeffler says Canelo is still the #1 choice. Towards the end the article says negotiations are officially dead in terms of making Canelo vs GGG, but also says Loeffler is still pursuing that fight.
> 
> Video posted above me apparently says Canelo declined a 70/30 split, but the article I posted earlier from Wednesday has Loeffler saying they didn't demand unfair financial terms.. Who knows what to believe, when you have GGG's own team saying there aren't any outrageous demands...


well why the fuk wouldnt they continue to pursue an easy payday

golovkin makes tons of money on a fight that would be easier than his title defenses against either curtis stevens or david lemuiex

its obvious to most of us here, those of us that dont irrationally hate gennady golovkin, that canelo is already mentally broken and the physical part is a foregone conclusion


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> its obvious to most of us here, those of us that dont irrationally hate gennady golovkin, that canelo is already mentally broken


Lol what??


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't really understand that bit, or why, if true, it isn't news...I don't think they are dead.


Yeah seemed odd and isn't an actual quote, just something written in the article. Loeffler saying Canelo is certainly the #1 choice is an actual quote though. I think they'd come out and say if they were dead...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Financially how much leverage does Golovkin have? His pay per view bombed and had less buys than Roy vs Hopkins 2 which I never thought I'd see the day. Young Nelo ain't the star GBP wants him to be but his numbers are serviceable.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well why the fuk wouldnt they continue to pursue an easy payday
> 
> golovkin makes tons of money on a fight that would be easier than his title defenses against either curtis stevens or david lemuiex
> 
> its obvious to most of us here, those of us that dont irrationally hate gennady golovkin, that canelo is already mentally broken and the physical part is a foregone conclusion


There is no reason for them not to continue to pursue it, unless there are catchweight or crazy purse split demands...

Don't think they'll be easier defenses but hopefully we'll see.

No idea what the last part is, but okay.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Treacherous!
> 
> I've cut no deals with anyone to give or receive any 'Likes' on here and don't plan to start. You're the third person to bring it up and take "issue" with it though. :lol: I pass out more than I probably get. If I like it, it'll get liked. You tend to lurk and browse more than post even though what you have to say is almost always worth reading.
> 
> Yeah, ur pretty hot. I'm not really an asshole though. Honest. You fucking know that. There's at least a couple dozen other peoples on the same level I'd say, the contributions have just been smaller and so... Bladerunner is an older dude with boatloads of knowledge. I think they permabanned him.


Damned shame they did, whatd he even do .

Of course youre not an arse its just that knowledge comes off that way that's all.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> There is no reason for them not to continue to pursue it, unless there are catchweight or crazy purse split demands...
> 
> Don't think they'll be easier defenses but hopefully we'll see.
> 
> No idea what the last part is, but okay.


canelo just willingly gave up his belt knowing full well what kind of public backlash that he was going to receive in doing so

id say canelos pretty broken right now knowing that he had no hope at beating a 160 pound gennady golovkin after less thatn two weeks ago claimng that he was going to fight gennady and how he "doesnt fuck around."

please tell me you are not gullible to fall for that garbage video that bballchump11 posted about caneo giving up the belt as some grand master plan or genius scheme

that shits stupid...funny after you think about it.

fights done...not going to happen...move on

canelo had no chance just like all the knowledgeable guys here said that he didnt


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Financially how much leverage does Golovkin have? His pay per view bombed and had less buys than Roy vs Hopkins 2 which I never thought I'd see the day. Young Nelo ain't the star GBP wants him to be but his numbers are serviceable.


The only people who think GGG's PPV w/ Lemieux bombed are idiots like you who think the number of buys is all that matters. Despite the 157K sales, the PPV still made money for all involved, and got a lot of good buzz on it. Not to mention, they sold out the live gate in record time. Surely that's too much information for someone like you to digest. Now quit trying to come into this thread just to be an asshole.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> The only people who think GGG's PPV w/ Lemieux bombed are idiots like you who think the number of buys is all that matters. Despite the 157K sales, the PPV still made money for all involved, and got a lot of good buzz on it. Not to mention, they sold out the live gate in record time. Surely that's too much information for someone like you to digest. Now quit trying to come into this thread just to be an asshole.


Initial PPV numbers are starting to come in for *Golovkin vs. Lemieux*, and the news is not good. Initial reports have the HBO PPV pulling in approximately*150,000* buys.

Reports vary somewhat at this early stage with some reporting as low as 125,000, so that is far from a final number, but if the final number is anywhere even remotely in that ballpark, the show has to be considered a pretty massive failure. This would be HBO Boxing's lowest buys since a 2004 Vitali Klitschko PPV. Leading up to the fight, Tom Loeffler (Golovkin's promoter) said anything above 200,000 buys would be considered a success.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/10/...mieux-ppv-buys-ggg-numbers-hbo-boxing-buyrate

That's why women shouldn't talk boxing


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> canelo just willingly gave up his belt knowing full well what kind of public backlash that he was going to receive in doing so
> 
> id say canelos pretty broken right now knowing that he had no hope at beating a 160 pound gennady golovkin after less thatn two weeks ago claimng that he was going to fight gennady and how he "doesnt fuck around."
> 
> ...


Yes Canelo did.

I don't think Canelo's mindset has changed in the past 2 weeks, so unless he's always felt that way I don't think he does now..

I'd be foolish to completely write off them wanting to negotiate a better split for themselves than one that would be forced with a purse bid. Surely not saying that's what's happening, but it is a possibility.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

golovkin has all the leverage right now because canelo is gettting all the bad press including that from his fellow countryman. the pressure to make the golovkin/canelo fight lies entirely with alvarez and not gennady.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Initial PPV numbers are starting to come in for *Golovkin vs. Lemieux*, and the news is not good. Initial reports have the HBO PPV pulling in approximately*150,000* buys.
> 
> Reports vary somewhat at this early stage with some reporting as low as 125,000, so that is far from a final number, but if the final number is anywhere even remotely in that ballpark, the show has to be considered a pretty massive failure. This would be HBO Boxing's lowest buys since a 2004 Vitali Klitschko PPV. Leading up to the fight, Tom Loeffler (Golovkin's promoter) said anything above 200,000 buys would be considered a success.
> 
> ...


Nothing there says that the PPV lost money. This article paints a much different picture then you saying it bombed.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...mieux-bout-generates-150000-pay-per-view-buys

"HBO Sports senior vice president Mark Taffet, who runs HBO PPV, said the event was a strong first-time pay-per-view effort for Golovkin, regarded by many as a future face of boxing in the wake of Floyd Mayweather's retirement last month.

"Golovkin-Lemieux met or exceeded every benchmark of success which was set going into the event," Taffet told ESPN.com. "The PPV buys solidly met expectations even amidst the Mets-Cubs national telecast registering the highest-ever TBS baseball playoff viewership, including the PPV-critical markets of New York and Chicago. This, combined with the palpable excitement of the sold-out crowd in Madison Square Garden and the in-ring performances by Gennady Golovkin and [co-feature winner Roman] 'Chocolatito' Gonzalez, encourage us that the next great era of boxing has begun and will continue with the highly-anticipated [Miguel] Cotto-Canelo [Alvarez)] megafight on Nov. 21."

Loeffler said he knew he was taking a risk by putting Golovkin on pay-per-view, especially against an opponent who had only appeared once previously on HBO and did not have a big name in the United States.

"But we've always taken risks to get Gennady where he's at," Loeffler. "And so we thought it was the right step at this point. It was worth it. We generated a lot of money with the pay-per-view, delay rights from HBO, the closed circuit and the international revenue.

"A lot of people focus on the American market, but he had one of the highest rated international shows in the U.K. on BoxNation, on SAT.1 in Germany and the biggest channel in Russia. He was also on Polsat, the biggest channel in Poland, for the first time. And on top of that, the Garden told us we broke the merchandise record for any boxing event there: over $122,000."

Loeffler said Golovkin will continue to appear on HBO as well as on HBO PPV, depending on the level of fight.

"He is the type of fighter who can fight on HBO and still have a significant budget or have a big fight on pay-per-view," Loeffler said. "I thought we gave the fans a lot of value with considering the ticket prices and the price of the pay-per-view. It was their first time on pay-per-view, and even though we thought it might break 200,000, we certainly don't look at it as a negative. The fight still generated more than the license fee would have been from HBO, and the international sales were very strong, as were our sponsorships."
-----------------------------------------

Cut the women shit guy. Why do you feel the need to come here just to act like a fucking cunt? It's no surprise you dumb something down to your level. So you simplify the success of a PPV based solely on buys. You have no clue how ignorant you come off here.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mal said:


> Absolutely true. A lot of time guys move up because:
> 
> 1. They simply cannot make weight anymore
> 2. Got beat up out of the division and have no where to go but up
> ...


That even goes for the incomparable Roberto Duran, who is incidentally my all-time favorite fighter depending on the day. To say he wound up fighting at 147/154/160 for any reason more prevalent than pure necessity in regards to his body composition progression as he moved into his late 20s and 30s would be inaccurate. Now, who he fought at those particular weights is a bit of a different story and he gets massive kudos for stepping in with monsters such as Hearns and Hagler, arguably the most formidable H2H fighters ever in the particular divisions he fought them.

However, people today are still claiming he "moved up from lightweight" to fight (and beat) Sugar Ray Leonard and it just simply isn't the case. He had been a full fledged welter for over a year, struggled like hell to make 135 for longer than that during the last defenses of his reign and put on arguably his greatest ever technical performance against a former champion and HOF in Carlos Palomino at 147 prior to fighting Leonard. It's a Top 10 win of all-time because Duran was indeed still the smaller man dimensionally and SRL is probably the second greatest welterweight of all-time, undefeated and in his prime at the time. It doesn't need any fabricated extras.

On the otherhand, Henry Armstrong taking out Barney Ross - A Top 20 ATG IMO - for the *Welterweight* crown while holding the *Featherweight* championship is on some true weight-leaping heroic shit. I actually think his Triple Crown when the sport featured only eight divisions with one champion per is the greatest achievement in boxing history. He can't possibly ever see his way out of the Top 5 based on that alone, nevermind his peak dominance or record on the whole.



turbotime said:


> Damned shame they did, whatd he even do .
> 
> Of course youre not an arse its just that knowledge comes off that way that's all.


Dude... <3


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/10/...mieux-ppv-buys-ggg-numbers-hbo-boxing-buyrate
> 
> That's why women shouldn't talk boxing


_"Golovkin was seen as the "anti-Mayweather", an exciting, action packed fighter who would give the casual fans a reason to care about boxing again."_

:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Nothing there says that the PPV lost money. This article paints a much different picture then you saying it bombed.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...mieux-bout-generates-150000-pay-per-view-buys
> 
> ...


Company double speak to minimize the rep damage.

150K (I've heard 97K) bandied about is woeful.

Golovkin will never headline a ppv on his own again

Again facts even someone of your gender should understand


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Company double speak to minimize the rep damage.
> 
> 150K (I've heard 97K) bandied about is woeful.
> 
> ...


Not gonna get involved here and if it made the money for all involved parties that Mal insists it did then it wasn't a complete failure. In terms of pure drawing power though, man... To put in perspective: Floyd did more than double that fighting Carlos Baldomir. Prior to 24/7 and Oskee exposure.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not gonna get involved here and if it made the money for all involved parties that Mal insists it did then it wasn't a complete failure. In terms of pure drawing power though, man... To put in perspective: Floyd did more than double that fighting Carlos Baldomir. Prior to 24/7 and Oskee exposure.


It probably broke even. That's why they are chasing Canelo so hard. They need a name opponent because his name isn't good enough.

Still Quincy makes a good(my god) point. Canelo is backed into a corner. No way he saves face without fighting Golduckin. So he may have to sweeten the pot when before he could've offered 80-20 and Loeffler probably takes it.

Casual fans at the end of the day are sports fans. Floyd dared to be great early on on his career and that created interest that can't be replicated koing the Murray's and Geales of the world.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone think the access to a multitude of free online streams that weren't even available even 10 years ago, is affecting PPV numbers?

Back in the day, buying the PPV was literally the only option. Now there are hundreds of websites easily accessible where you can watch it for free, or for a couple of dollars.

Are we moving into a different era now?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Does anyone think the access to a multitude of free online streams that weren't even available even 10 years ago, is affecting PPV numbers?
> 
> Back in the day, buying the PPV was literally the only option. Now there are hundreds of websites easily accessible where you can watch it for free, or for a couple of dollars.
> 
> Are we moving into a different era now?


You'd certainly think so, right? And yet, Floyd Mayweather managed to break 2+ million buys with three different opponents whereas fucking Mike Tyson couldn't officially crack that number once despite being arguably the most famous and world known fighter of all-time next to only Muhammad Ali. There were a hell of a lot less ways to steal or cop his PPV fights free of charge. The level of marketing and media saturation now is probably at a higher level than the 1990s and early 2000s though. Not that the sport as a whole is more popular because nobody really feels it is despite what Floyd was able to do and he looks like a serious outlier. His other fights against Mosley (1.4m) and Cotto (1.5m) in 2010/12 were insane successes in their own right. He did 1.25 against ORTIZ. Oscar's highest number outside of his fight with Floyd was actually 1.4 against Felix Trinidad when the prospects for that fight were insane. This is why I find it so amusing Canelo thinks he can pull such diva shit as having taken Floyd's spot as "the face of boxing" -- and that's before we even get into the fact he ain't near #1 P4P nor remotely has the same level of achievements or in-ring skills.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd was also able to create such an immense amount of haters, tons of folks would tune in to hopefully finally see him lose. :lol:

Amazing esp when considered Floyd's defense 1st style, esp compared to the ultra exciting killer shit Tyson did out there in the day

Also consider how many of those '10-12' or so buys was those crazy Pac-Monster fans buying it up looking for ANYTHING to make some new memes about on the forum the next day. :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> Floyd was also able to create such an immense amount of haters, tons of folks would tune in to hopefully finally see him lose. :lol:
> 
> Amazing esp when considered Floyd's defense 1st style, esp compared to the ultra exciting killer shit Tyson did out there in the day


Pernell has to be brutally salty. :lol: And he actually fought better opponents, stood in the pocket more often, took more risks in his fights at welter and was even more creative with his defensive manuevers than Floyd.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Pernell has to be brutally salty. :lol: And he actually fought better opponents, stood in the pocket more often, took more risks in his fights at welter and was even more creative with his defensive manuevers than Floyd.


You know it. Ha-ha

Merchants old ass would be on there expressing his confusion at how the hell was Floyd doing this...lmao...no matter, there was kind of genius behind it.

IMO, it was Floyd's ability to create and "feed" these haters man, it would be some shit to see actual figures on how many of Floyd's buys were by people actually wanting to see him lose!!??


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

PPV environment was very different in Tyson days. I think there was only about 20 million subscription in the early 1980s. Almost 70 million during Floyd's peak (2005-2015). 

That does not count satellite, IPTV and such.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Company double speak to minimize the rep damage.
> 
> 150K (I've heard 97K) bandied about is woeful.
> 
> ...


So you have nothing to retort with other than cynicism. Figures.

You come into this thread acting like a bloody cunt, and then say I act like a women. Go change your tampon guy, the one fighter you cared about is retired.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That even goes for the incomparable Roberto Duran, who is incidentally my all-time favorite fighter depending on the day. To say he wound up fighting at 147/154/160 for any reason more prevalent than pure necessity in regards to his body composition progression as he moved into his late 20s and 30s would be inaccurate. Now, who he fought at those particular weights is a bit of a different story and he gets massive kudos for stepping in with monsters such as Hearns and Hagler, arguably the most formidable H2H fighters ever in the particular divisions he fought them.
> 
> However, people today are still claiming he "moved up from lightweight" to fight (and beat) Sugar Ray Leonard and it just simply isn't the case. He had been a full fledged welter for over a year, struggled like hell to make 135 for longer than that during the last defenses of his reign and put on arguably his greatest ever technical performance against a former champion and HOF in Carlos Palomino at 147 prior to fighting Leonard. It's a Top 10 win of all-time because Duran was indeed still the smaller man dimensionally and SRL is probably the second greatest welterweight of all-time, undefeated and in his prime at the time. It doesn't need any fabricated extras.
> 
> On the otherhand, Henry Armstrong taking out Barney Ross - A Top 20 ATG IMO - for the *Welterweight* crown while holding the *Featherweight* championship is on some true weight-leaping heroic shit. I actually think his Triple Crown when the sport featured only eight divisions with one champion per is the greatest achievement in boxing history. He can't possibly ever see his way out of the Top 5 based on that alone, nevermind his peak dominance or record on the whole.


Speaking the truth! What we unfortunately have to deal with are "fans" who only got into this sport watching one guy for the most part. History and the circumstances of many fights and fighters is something not too many seem to care about. Glad there are some who do.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> shit he could fight GGG, but GGG doesn't want any.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lara is still someone who could mix it up with the best IMO. Better than a lot of fights out there.


GGG batters the shit out of him...GTFO


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> GGG batters the shit out of him...GTFO


Lara would be better than almost anyone GGG has already fought.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lara would be better than almost anyone GGG has already fought.


He hasn't even fought anyone at 160 yet, so until he does, I'll disagree.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> He hasn't even fought anyone at 160 yet, so until he does, I'll disagree.


I get that he hasn't fought there yet, but on my card he beat the guy everyone wants GGG to fight (who also hasn't fought anyone at 160), so it's not far-fetched, especially given how weak 160 is.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I get that he hasn't fought there yet, but on my card he beat the guy everyone wants GGG to fight (who also hasn't fought anyone at 160), so it's not far-fetched, especially given how weak 160 is.


Gotcha. I think GGG will batter Canelo too though, so there's that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Gotcha. I think GGG will batter Canelo too though, so there's that.


Yeah I'd favor him against both.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It probably broke even. That's why they are chasing Canelo so hard. They need a name opponent because his name isn't good enough.
> 
> Still Quincy makes a good(my god) point. Canelo is backed into a corner. No way he saves face without fighting Golduckin. So he may have to sweeten the pot when before he could've offered 80-20 and Loeffler probably takes it.
> 
> Casual fans at the end of the day are sports fans. Floyd dared to be great early on on his career and that created interest that can't be replicated koing the Murray's and Geales of the world.


how many time do i have to tell you not to fuken mention me, you fuken moron

you went about claiming how canelo wouldve beaten everyone of golovkins opponents and i offered you a one month ban bet that alvarez would do statistically worse than curtis stevens in three different categories of your choice and like the bitch that you are you were nowhere to be found.

speaking of nowhere to be found, what happened to the thread where three chb members offered to pay your ticket to spar with them in california and you never showed up.

you gotta be some kind of fukwad to have people on an anonymous internet forum despise you so much that they are willing to pay to fly you somewhere to beat your skinny azz.

this after you been essentially outed on the other forum...you fukwad

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I get that he hasn't fought there yet, but on my card he beat the guy everyone wants GGG to fight (who also hasn't fought anyone at 160), so it's not far-fetched, especially given how weak 160 is.


Styles make fights and I think that, in this case, it's a one sided drubbing, Golovkin's footwork will negate Lara's only real trump card, Lara is small and lacks power so if use of the ring is taken from him he doesn't have anywhere to go but the canvas.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mal said:


> Not to mention, Martinez has only moved up from JrMW to MW.


Martinez has fought at welter.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lara would be better than almost anyone GGG has already fought.


I think Lara is a vulnerable guy.

Sure he's technically better when a fight takes place on the outside but all top middleweights could drop him hard and he's negative.
His punching power could also become a problem at 160.

He's not a Floyd who's proficient at every range.

Lemieux could very well walk through him like Angulo was trying to.
And Lara's problem with those kind of fighters is that he can't counter like Alvarez.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think Lara is a vulnerable guy.
> 
> Sure he's technically better when a fight takes place on the outside but all top middleweights could drop him hard and he's negative.
> His punching power could also become a problem at 160.
> ...


Lara-Lemieux would be an awesome fight actually. But yes, he's an outside fighter who isn't comfortable enough in range to counter too proficiently. However when Angulo pressed him Lara put forth quite the offense fighting him off of him. I'd like to see that against either Lemieux or GGG for however long it lasts.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> too long didn't read. See yall later.


Geez you're a butthurt pussy aren't you?

Getting so homotional because your boy is a chickenshit - you're clutching at straws with this Lara shit.

Yeah, Canelo's come out of this looking REAL good :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This site has been a mess since I took my vacay


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This site has been a mess since I took my vacay


Its been shit...Mayweather nut hugging was at an all time low.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-canelo-go-golden-boy-demand-golovkin-now--104825

damn, the hate jmm has for canelo.rivals that to the remaining flomos here that hate golovkin

alvarez doesnt want to get his azz beat so he shamlessly gives up his belt, ridiculed by his fellow countryman in the process, but thats not good enough for juan.

he wants to see that azz get ktfo.

or perhaps jmm is a pactard, hates flomos, and wants to see golovkin one up floyd by ktfo canelo


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This site has been a mess since I took my vacay


Pactard are the new Golovtards. They've morphed and come together like Voltron.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin is just too scary. And the flomos cant deal with the fact that Mayweather was ducking GGG. They cant stop to hate.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-canelo-go-golden-boy-demand-golovkin-now--104825
> 
> damn, the hate jmm has for canelo.rivals that to the remaining flomos here that hate golovkin
> 
> ...


Juan telling like it is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pactard are the new Golovtards. They've morphed and come together like Voltron.


Yeah they're weird. They're not as dumb as pactards, but they're bigger pussies


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah they're weird. They're not as dumb as pactards, but they're bigger pussies


And both obsessed with Floyd. Weird.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> And both obsessed with Floyd. Weird.


You make it sound like a bad thing.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pactard are the new Golovtards. They've morphed and come together like Voltron.


I think you meant Glovtards are the new Pactards. Unless they time traveled Pactards existed before the Glovtards.

Second, that is really false. It is just boxing fans tend to take side and since there are really only a handful of active users here in the World Forum section, it is another Us vs them.

I mean how do you explain Mexican boxing fans getting off or were never on the Canelo bandwagon?

And let's face it, Flomos have are rooting for Canelo for obvious reasons as Pactards are rooting for GGG in this issue for obvious reasons.

You and BBbal are really unusually defensive about Canelo. More than I expected. Especially BBball who usually is pretty decent poster, but has gone full retard.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> I think you meant Glovtards are the new Pactards. Unless they time traveled Pactards existed before the Glovtards.
> 
> Second, that is really false. It is just boxing fans tend to take side and since there are really only a handful of active users here in the World Forum section, it is another Us vs them.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for bball but I'm waiting till the end of negotiations before I jump on the Nelo is a fuckboy bandwagon.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

There's probably going to be some news coming out tonight or tomorrow, my guy is telling me some shit has went down but he doesn't want to blurt it out until he gets more information. He said he's surprised from what he has heard from both sides.

Jacobs is ready to fight either guy if the fight falls through. If it's GGG it will be NY and there will be nogiation on the weight as Jacobs can't make 160 anymore. He'd insist on wearing Everlast gloves because of his hand issue but nothing outside of that.

If it's Canelo then the same applies, but will be tougher to do a deal on weight. Jacobs thinks Canelo is the harder fight but apparently the potential payday is much higher, so he's depserate for it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Juan telling like it is.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> And both obsessed with Floyd. Weird.


Who? Golovtards and Pactards or you and Bball?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> There's probably going to be some news coming out tonight or tomorrow, my guy is telling me some shit has went down but he doesn't want to blurt it out until he gets more information. He said he's surprised from what he has heard from both sides.
> 
> Jacobs is ready to fight either guy *if the fight falls through.* If it's GGG it will be NY and there will be nogiation on the weight as Jacobs can't make 160 anymore. He'd insist on wearing Everlast gloves because of his hand issue but nothing outside of that.
> 
> If it's Canelo then the same applies, but will be tougher to do a deal on weight. Jacobs thinks Canelo is the harder fight but apparently the potential payday is much higher, so he's depserate for it.


*if* the fight has fallen through?

there is no *if* about anything










my guess is that what little chance the fight had of getting made officially fell through when in all likelihood curtis stevens was a
*good boy*, sat down canelo after one of their sparring sessions, and told canelo that he wasnt a middleweight this after having fought at 160, 168 and 175 and of course after getting beaten down by gennady golovkin himself.

and no, canelo is not fighting jacobs, stevens or lemuiex

hes going back down to 155 where he cans still find success

http://www.boxingscene.com/zanfer-ceo-backs-canelo-rips-golden-boy-ggg-boasts--104818

the only "shit" that went down between the two camps was who was going to pay the shipping costs of sending the belt from Mexico to the United States


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

im a proud golovtard but ive never ever been a pactard ever

so I reject the notion that they somehow have a shared fanbase

However the flomos definitely short circuit and despise golovtards and pactards equally which says something


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *if* the fight has fallen through?
> 
> there is no *if* about anything
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've literally got zero interest in reading anything you say regarding Canelo/GGG.

You have no idea went want on, or what is going to happen. Your predictions are fueled by you being full of shit.

Stop masquerading as someone who knows what's happening, you're a fanboy who doesn't want the fight to happen so you can shit on Canelo.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Yeah, I've literally got zero interest in reading anything you say regarding Canelo/GGG.
> 
> You have no idea went want on, or what is going to happen. Your predictions are fueled by you being full of shit.
> 
> Stop masquerading as someone who knows what's happening, you're a fanboy who doesn't want the fight to happen so you can shit on Canelo.


i was the guy telling you that canleo was going to statistically do worse than curtis stevens against golovkin and they didnt even have to fight for you to get the pie thrown in your face

now i know that your ego is butthurt but your "guy" and "shit went down" consipiracy theory is about as funny as the dumfuk video that bballchump posted of some dumfuk who insinuated that it was canelos masterplan scheme to look like a ******* to the whole world only later to come back and immediately fight for the title that he just handed to golovkin

wtf?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i was the guy telling you that canleo was going to statistically do worse than curtis stevens against golovkin and they didnt even have to fight for you to get the pie thrown in your face
> 
> now i know that your ego is butthurt but your "guy" and "shit went down" consipiracy theory is about as funny as the dumfuk video that bballchump posted of some dumfuk who insinuated that it was canelos masterplan scheme to look like a ******* to the whole world only later to come back and immediately fight for the title that he just handed to golovkin
> 
> wtf?


Yep, I was the guy who said I'd happily bet you on those. I also laughed at you for comparing a one dimensional fighter like Stevens to Canelo.

It's not a conspiracy you fucking moron, I'm telling you what Jacobs manager has said. If it's buillshit then go and call him out on it, I can give you a link if that's what you are after. You're just too overcome with your fanboy lust to consider the business side of this deal, there was a clear reason for vacating the belt and even GGG's own fucking team have said that GB are still trying to make the fight, they pretty much thanked GBP for speeding everything up.

I said I'm not interested in your opinion because you can't have a proper coversation without throwing this bullshit about. I never said the fight was happening, I said some shit has went down in the negotiations and we will hear about it soon, why is that a big issue for you?


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Yep, I was the guy who said I'd happily bet you on those. I also laughed at you for comparing a one dimensional fighter like Stevens to Canelo.
> 
> It's not a conspiracy you fucking moron, I'm telling you what Jacobs manager has said. If it's buillshit then go and call him out on it, I can give you a link if that's what you are after. You're just too overcome with your fanboy lust to consider the business side of this deal, there was a clear reason for vacating the belt and even GGG's own fucking team have said that GB are still trying to make the fight, they pretty much thanked GBP for speeding everything up.
> 
> I said I'm not interested in your opinion because you can't have a proper coversation without throwing this bullshit about. I never said the fight was happening, I said some shit has went down in the negotiations and we will hear about it soon, why is that a big issue for you?


there was no shit that went down and were not going to hear about anything anytime soon because there is nothing to hear

canelo is not fighting golovkin nor is he fighting jacobs, lemuiex or stevens...even with all shit sandwiches(or burritos for that matter) hes currently getting thrown at him

you were wrong in believing that canelo could beat golovkin and i, among many others here, was right in believing that canelo had no chance which proved to be exactly the case should the fight have taken place.

you need to eat your humble pie and move on

dont tell me that youre still waiting for riddick bowe to fight lennox lewis


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> there was no shit that went down and were not going to hear about anything anytime soon because there is nothing to hear
> 
> canelo is not fighting golovkin nor is he fighting jacobs, lemuiex or stevens...even with all shit sandwiches(or burritos for that matter) hes currently getting thrown at him
> 
> ...


You're entitled to your opinion, whatever, just stop putting it across as fact when you have no idea what you are talking about. I'm telling you I've been told from a good source that something did go down and it will be of interest to us, so we will hear about it soon. I suppose that's bullshit though as you're telling me you know better?

I was wrong in believing Canelo could beat GGG? Oh I must have missed them fight? What a retarded thing to say, I don't even want to waste time telling you why you're an idiot. You're doing a disservice to GGG and his fans.

I've said more than once that I will shit on Canelo if the fight falls through because of the weight. I'm not interested in all this fanboy shit, I couldn't care less, it obviously doesn't mean as much to me as it does you.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, whatever, just stop putting it across as fact when you have no idea what you are talking about. I'm telling you I've been told from a *good source that something did go down and it will be of interest to us, so we will hear about it soon. *I suppose that's bullshit though as you're telling me you know better?
> 
> I was wrong in believing Canelo could beat GGG? Oh I must have missed them fight? What a retarded thing to say, I don't even want to waste time telling you why you're an idiot. You're doing a disservice to GGG and his fans.
> 
> I've said more than once that I will shit on Canelo if the fight falls through because of the weight. I'm not interested in all this fanboy shit, I couldn't care less, it obviously doesn't mean as much to me as it does you.


so we have a "good source," along the lines of "something that did go down," and this is the reason why you know what youre talking about and i dont?

oh

okay.

and you obvioulsy care more than less about this whole fiasco as you appear to be going to a good source"to find out that something went down, which will be of interest to us in all likelihoood to save face for being entirely wrong about canelo and him beating golovkin as he, to most people, doesnt want to fight him

canelo doesnt want to fight golovkin, okay?

move the fuck on


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

kevcefc said:


>


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so we have a "good source," along the lines of "something that did go down," and this is the reason why you know what youre talking about and i dont?
> 
> oh
> 
> ...


You're boring me now.

Whatever happens in these negotiations has no baring on Canelo's ability to beat GGG in a close fight, you realise that right?

Canelo does want to fight him, he's said so at every opportunity. I understand the politics involved and GBP's role so I have no reason to disbelieve him, he's stepped up plenty of times in the past. He gets the benefit of the doubt from me until it the situation becomes more transparent and we see what is happening. I'm not just going to call him a coward because a fight hasn't been made, we all know how boxing works, stop being an idiot.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bball talks about GGG like a bitter ex-girlfriend. No matter what GGG does he fucking hates it, just like he did PAC. What an emotional vagina.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You're boring me now.
> 
> Whatever *happens *in these negotiations has no baring on Canelo's ability to beat GGG in a close fight, you realise that right?
> 
> Canelo does want to fight him, he's said so at every opportunity. I understand the politics involved and GBP's role so I have no reason to disbelieve him, he's stepped up plenty of times in the past. He gets the benefit of the doubt from me until it the situation becomes more transparent and we see what is happening. I'm not just going to call him a coward because a fight hasn't been made, we all know how boxing works, stop being an idiot.


its not "happens" it is "happened"

im sure that the fight could still "happen" if canelo "happens" to accept the fight at 160 but if he was going to agree on 160 then the signing of the fight wouldve already "happened" and canelo giving up his belt to golovkin would never have "happened."

i never called canelo a coward, i believe that this was a bad pr move in which alvarez shouldve relinquished the 160 belt before the khan fight if he knew that he was not going to fight golvkin his mandatory. ive said that canelo is a 155 pounder that will have very little success at 160 which many people here feel the same and thats why i do not believe that canelo will be fighting anyone at 160 in his next fight let alone a top mw like lemuiex or jacobs


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Can't speak for bball but I'm waiting till the end of negotiations before I jump on the Nelo is a fuckboy bandwagon.


Fair enough. I'm just shitting on Canelo because he is already on Mayweather business mode without the resume.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Fair enough. I'm just shitting on Canelo because he is already on Mayweather business mode without the resume.


This is my biggest complaint about him too. Acting like a fucking Diva with gis catchweight bullshit and he hasn't done shit to deserve it. He's screwed anyway because people are catching on to his bullshit. Plus he can only go up and he will lose to many middleweights. Fuck Canelo.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> its not "happens" it is "happened"
> 
> im sure that the fight could still "happen" if canelo "happens" to accept the fight at 160 but if he was going to agree on 160 then the signing of the fight wouldve already "happened" and canelo giving up his belt to golovkin would never have "happened."
> 
> i never called canelo a coward, i believe that this was a bad pr move in which alvarez shouldve relinquished the 160 belt before the khan fight if he knew that he was not going to fight golvkin his mandatory. ive said that canelo is a 155 pounder that will have very little success at 160 which many people here feel the same and thats why i do not believe that canelo will be fighting anyone at 160 in his next fight let alone a top mw like lemuiex or jacobs


You don't know anything, please stop telling me what has happened.

So you thought that after Oscar had talked about a 90-10 cut that he was going to accept 55-45 split of the purse? It makes much more sense for them to drop the belt - the fact you can't consider this at all shows that you don't need to be taken seriously.

Either your boxing knowledge is shit or your just too bias to admit that you're talking shit. Canelo would do more than fine at 160, it's a division full of his favorite style fighter, all less skilled and experienced than him. I forgot though, that 5lbs is enough to overturn the clear difference in ability isn't it? Curtis Stevens, Rosado, Murray etc all get wiped out by Canelo.

I don't care what you or 'many people in here' think, the thread has been largely full of bollocks since it was made so that's not a glorifying statement.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

chibelle said:


> Fair enough. I'm just shitting on Canelo because he is already on Mayweather business mode without the resume.


Just for the hell of it, what did Floyd's resume look like when he went on "Mayweather business mode"?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Just for the hell of it, what did Floyd's resume look like when he went on "Mayweather business mode"?


He had just beat Oscar, that's when Money Mayweather come out, but it all got put in to place when he bought out his contract from Arum.

A lot of fans took the piss out of Pretty Boy and said he would never be a draw.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

TFG said:


> He had just beat Oscar, that's when Money Mayweather come out, but it all got put in to place when he bought out his contract from Arum.
> 
> A lot of fans took the piss out of Pretty Boy and said he would never be a draw.


Exactly. Canelo, at 25, already has a better resume then FLoyd did then and has established himself as the top draw. Main difference here is that Floyd had a pool of "names" to draw from whereas Canelo only has one left and that is GGG. Part of the reason, IMO, that
they're trying to hype that fight as much as possible by prolonging it.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Just for the hell of it, what did Floyd's resume look like when he went on "Mayweather business mode"?


Genero
Castillo x2
Corrales
Zab

And was already p4p #1

Correct me if I am wrong.

Canelo has Trout, Cotto ("160"), Lara and Kirkland.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Exactly. Canelo, at 25, already has a better resume then FLoyd did then and has established himself as the top draw. Main difference here is that Floyd had a pool of "names" to draw from whereas Canelo only has one left and that is GGG. Part of the reason, IMO, that they're trying to hype that fight as much as possible by prolonging it.


Floyd at 25 had just sealed the deal on his (ATG) standing at 130 by utterly dominating undefeated Diego Corrales as a 2-1 underdog and was taking fights against Jose Luis Castillo to determine who the best lightweight in the world was (it created a new lineage actually). When he went into "Mayweather Business Mode", he was a four division champion - lineal at 130, 135, 147 - and had been a Top 5 P4P fighter for nearly 10 years.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Exactly. Canelo, at 25, already has a better resume then FLoyd did then and has established himself as the top draw. Main difference here is that Floyd had a pool of "names" to draw from whereas Canelo only has one left and that is GGG. Part of the reason, IMO, that
> they're trying to hype that fight as much as possible by prolonging it.


Lol no. I sorta agree with your second statement. But give the Charlos, and Spence's a few years and Nelo should have some scalps to try and collect


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol no


JCC was arguably more accomplished than either of them at 25, it's Floyd's longevity that has seen him come out in front for a lot of people now.

By 25, had already administered an all-time clinical beatdown of favored Edwin Rosario (Top 5 P4P) moving to 135 and had ran through Rocky Lockridge (beat Eusebio Pedroza and Wilfredo Gomez), Mario Martinez (beat Azumah Nelson), Roger Mayweather, Juan Laporte and Ruben Castillo at 130. At this point of his career, he was considered the best fighter in the sport if not second only to Iron Mike hysteria. He'd keep it going up to and through Meldrick Taylor but then it became about Don King, 100-0 and taking soft touches. He still fought Whitaker though.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You don't know anything, please stop telling me what has happened.
> 
> So you thought that after Oscar had talked about a 90-10 cut that he was going to accept 55-45 split of the purse? It makes much more sense for them to drop the belt - the fact you can't consider this at all shows that you don't need to be taken seriously.
> 
> ...


as opposed to you knowing something because of some "good source" that said some shit went down?

like is said before on numerous occasions

the canelo/golovkin fight is not going to get made and they will both be fighting different opponents because, as 99 percent of the poeple that post here will agree, canelo and gbp do not want to fight golovkin

now if you want to bet smoething on this, the fact that canelo and golokvin are not fighting each other next, i have no problem taking whatever it is that you want to lose

because that is excalty what is going to happen...the fact that you and your good source, shit-went-down bullshit is going to lose


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Floyd at 25 had just sealed the deal on his (ATG) standing at 130 by utterly dominating undefeated Diego Corrales as a 2-1 underdog and was taking fights against Jose Luis Castillo to determine who the best lightweight in the world was (it created a new lineage actually). When he went into "Mayweather Business Mode", he was a four division champion - lineal at 130, 135, 147 - and had been a Top 5 P4P fighter for nearly 10 years.


Floyd also had a hand in the creation, and initial success of HBO's 24/7 series. Floyd and Oscar was the 1st one...

Couldn't have hurt either.....


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> as opposed to you knowing something because of some "good source" that said some shit went down?
> 
> like is said before on numerous occasions
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly that, I'm telling you what I've heard from a good source who has inside knowledge. You don't have any inside knowledge, so him > you.

Why do you keep talking about other people on the forum, can you not give your opinion without trying to verify if with other people's opinions? Bit of a complex you got going there.

I don't really care if they fight next, but as a boxing fan, I am hoping for it to happen. You are hoping it doesn't happen just so you can shit on Canelo and win an internet battle. Pathetic fan boy.

Get a fucking life.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

> Get a fucking life.


Quincy just got bitch slapped










Put ur glasses back on


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Yeah exactly that, I'm telling you what I've heard from a good source who has inside knowledge. You don't have any inside knowledge, so him > you.
> 
> Why do you keep talking about other people on the forum, can you not give your opinion without trying to verify if with other people's opinions? Bit of a complex you got going there.
> 
> ...


where am i shitting on canelo?

and i dont think khan/canelo was 90/10 so there goes your "good source" shit-went-down 90/10, 55/45 garbage theory youre trying to spew here.

http://www.totalsportek.com/boxing/khan-vs-canelo-purse/

just stfu, already


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> where am i shitting on canelo?
> 
> and i dont think khan/canelo was 90/10 so there goes your "good source" shit-went-down 90/10, 55/45 garbage theory youre trying to spew here.
> 
> ...


You've been shitting on Canelo the entire thread, why you are even disputing that is retarded. You've said multiple times that he doesn't want the GGG fight because he knows he cant win or whatever. Complete fucking assumptions.

I never said Khan/Canelo was 90/10 you idiot.

When Oscar was asked about GGG he said something ridiculous about the purse split, indicating that they were only fighting if they had the lion share of the purse, which is why it was no surprise when they vacated. That wasn't from my source you mong, it was from De La Hoya.

So to absolutely no surprise, it turns out you are talking complete shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think quincy doesnt want the fight to happen but seriously if Canelo/DLH believed they had a good shot to beat GGG dont you think they would have held onto the belt and just had fought him in september?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You've been shitting on Canelo the entire thread, why you are even disputing that is retarded. You've said multiple times that he doesn't want the GGG fight because he knows he cant win or whatever. Complete fucking assumptions.
> 
> I never said Khan/Canelo was 90/10 you idiot.
> 
> ...


so because i said that canelo has very little chance of winning that is shitting on him? i think that the raptors have very little chance of beating the cavs, does that mean im shitting on toronto? shitting onn canelo is posting derogatory shoops of canelo and you wont find a single one that i posted or even commented on.

and you made a reference to the 90/10 and 55/45 split insinuating that being a possibility of why canelo vacated the belt that oscar would get 90/10 when that clearly was not the case with amir khan

whatever, im not getting paid to argue with you so you win.

canelo vacating the belt had nothing to do with the fact that he did not want to fight golovkin because your good source said so and that canelo only vacated because some shit went down


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I don't think quincy doesnt want the fight to happen but seriously if Canelo/DLH believed they had a good shot to beat GGG dont you think they would have held onto the belt and just had fought him in september?


why wouldnt i want the fight to happen?

easy money on the -188 golovkin ko prop

im loving lemuiex at +200 or 250


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why wouldnt i want the fight to happen?
> 
> easy money on the -188 golovkin ko prop
> 
> im loving lemuiex at +200 or 250


Post your bet slip for the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight hoe. Didn't you say Pad would win the first 4 rounds you know because him and Judah were both south paws lol dummy


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Post your bet slip for the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight hoe. Didn't you say Pad would win the first 4 rounds you know because him and Judah were both south paws lol dummy


didnt you sat that dirrell would beat badou jack as a -500 you fukhead

when are you going to post that photo of you lifting 650 pounds that you cried to the mods on the other forum, the other fourm that you have been self-banned at, to have removed?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> didnt you sat that dirrell would beat badou jack as a -500 you fukhead


Nope. You stalk so many of my posts you get easily confused I see.



> when are you going to post that photo of you lifting 650 pounds that you cried to the mods on the other forum, the other fourm that you have been self-banned at, to have removed?


I was never banned from esb. Too many sons of crackwhores like you. Never cried to the mods either.

Tell you what simple Jack, I'll take your ban bet let's make it a lifer though.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope. You stalk so many of my posts you get easily confused I see.
> 
> I was never banned from esb. Too many sons of crackwhores like you. Never cried to the mods either.
> 
> Tell you what simple Jack, I'll take your ban bet let's make it a lifer though.


what is the ban bet?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what is the ban bet?


Canelo does worse than Stevens


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope. You stalk so many of my posts you get easily confused I see.
> 
> I was never banned from esb. Too many sons of crackwhores like you. Never cried to the mods either.
> 
> Tell you what simple Jack, I'll take your ban bet let's make it a lifer though.


you cried to the mods here to have the thread removed where three chb foum members despised you so much that they offered to fly you to their gym to beat your azz

not as good as the thread below but very close

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you cried to the mods here to have the thread removed where three chb foum members despised you so much that they offered to fly you to their gym to beat your azz
> 
> not as good as the thread below but very close
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278


Lol nope. Didn't I offer to fight you. Howd that turn out? Visa revoked?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Canelo does worse than Stevens


canelo is not fighting golovkin so the bet cannot be made. nice try now as you were all quiet when i offered it to you before canelo vacated


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> canelo is not fighting golovkin so the bet cannot be made. nice try now as you were all quiet when i offered it to you before canelo vacated


If the fight does get made are you down? Or yellow?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If the fight does get made are you down? Or yellow?


how about we do a lifetime ban bet that canelo alvarez and gennady golovkin do not fight each other in their next fight without an interim beforehand


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how about we do a lifetime ban bet that canelo alvarez and gennady golovkin do not fight each other in their next fight without an interim beforehand


Nope. Don't go changing your bet now. You're so confident in Curtis Stevens boxing ability. Put up or shut up


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Uh oh, someone doesn't 'av the minerals


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope. Don't go changing your bet now. You're so confident in Curtis Stevens boxing ability. Put up or shut up


you can choose one of the three choices

1. canelo alvarez does not throw more punches than curtis stevens(293) against golovkin
2. canelo alvarez does not land more punches than curtis stevens(97) against golovkin
3. canelo alvarez does not last more rounds than curtis stevens(eight complete) agaisnt golovkin

the alvarez/golovkin fight must take place before they fight any other opponent or lifetime ban bet is void


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you can choose one of the three choices
> 
> 1. canelo alvarez does not throw more punches than curtis stevens(293) against golovkin
> 2. canelo alvarez does not land more punches than curtis stevens(97) against golovkin
> ...


Fine. Number 2. Also void if Canelo wins.

@bballchump11 @Bogotazo zo @Hands of Iron


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Uh oh, someone doesn't 'av the minerals


lmfao

i offered the bet to you before canelo vacated and the only time you will accept the bet is when they are not going to fight.

now, what did you have the mods do with the chb thread where there were three members here that wanted to meet you at a gym, pay for your expenses to get you into said gym, to spar with you and for all intents and purposes beat your ass?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

chibelle said:


> Genero
> Castillo x2
> Corrales
> Zab
> ...


And based just off that you're telling us that FLoyd had earned the right to go into business mode(your words) but Canelo has not?

And for the record some PFP lists already have Canelo at or near the top as well.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fine. Number 2. Also void if Canelo wins.
> 
> @bballchump11 @Bogotazo zo @Hands of Iron


done.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

]


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Whole lot of these around


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Bball talks about GGG like a bitter ex-girlfriend. No matter what GGG does he fucking hates it, just like he did PAC. What an emotional vagina.


:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That "VACATE" one is clever.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


Bravo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: I love how you **** like to talk about me when I'm not here. I've missed too much this week to catch up, so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo looks terrible right now. On one hand, everyone including GGG fans know Canelo is not actually ready for GGG and he would benefit from first fighting someone like a Lemiuex caliber MW, who's like C+. On the other hand, it will be hell momentarily for Canelo regardless. The media and fans are having a field day with him. Best he could do is move forward, either try to get GGG at a cw of 157 or so, or fight Lemiuex


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Canelo looks terrible right now. On one hand, everyone including GGG fans know Canelo is not actually ready for GGG and he would benefit from first fighting someone like a Lemiuex caliber MW, who's like C+. On the other hand, it will be hell momentarily for Canelo regardless. The media and fans are having a field day with him. Best he could do is move forward, either try to get GGG at a cw of 157 or so, or fight Lemiuex


He could have fought a Lemiuex caliber MW earlier this month, but instead decided to fight Khan in a bullshit money fight.

Fuck him, he deserves all the criticism he's getting.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


^ Poultry In Motion.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I love how you **** like to talk about me when I'm not here. I've missed too much this week to catch up, so I'm not even going to try.


Why are you still posting in this thread?

Thought you were on vacay, too busy to read the burns in response to your stupidity?

Can you resist the desperate need to get the last word in, even when you're a complete laughing stock? :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Why are you still posting in this thread?
> 
> Thought you were on vacay, too busy to read the burns in response to your stupidity?
> 
> Can you resist the desperate need to get the last word in, even when you're a complete laughing stock? :lol:


Bitch, I came back yesterday. I'm not going to go back and read 22 pages, but I can see your post easily.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Poultry In Motion.


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bitch, I came back yesterday. I'm not going to go back and read 22 pages, but I can see your post easily.


:lol: SALTY little bitch - did you let your stupidity spoil your vacay?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Poultry In Motion.


:rofl:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: SALTY little bitch - did you let your stupidity spoil your vacay?


that doesn't even make sense


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that doesn't even make sense


Nothing does when you're in princess denial mode :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Nothing does when you're in princess denial mode :yep


You must be bored. You should go make a good thread or something.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I love how you **** like to talk about me when I'm not here. I've missed too much this week to catch up, so *I'm not even going to try*.


Canelo supporter??


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Remember when Roy tried to get a catchweight vs Ruiz?

Wait, neither do i..


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Remember when Roy tried to get a catchweight vs Ruiz?
> 
> Wait, neither do i..


Hill was a catchweight fight of 177.5 pounds, but I don't know which of the 2 wanted it.
Probably Hill who wanted to move up, but 2.5 above 175 seems fair for Hill and not a tactic trying to drain a man


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Remember when Roy tried to get a catchweight vs Ruiz?
> 
> Wait, neither do i..


fucking hell, that one still boggles the mind ....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Hill was a catchweight fight of 177.5 pounds, but I don't know which of the 2 wanted it.
> Probably Hill who wanted to move up, but 2.5 above 175 seems fair for Hill *and not a tactic trying to drain a man*


A catchweight is ALWAYS a tactic trying to drain a man. There is no other reason for it. (unless you're Canelo, trying to make a ridiculous mis-match appear somehow reasonable.)


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Hill was a catchweight fight of 177.5 pounds, but I don't know which of the 2 wanted it.
> Probably Hill who wanted to move up, but 2.5 above 175 seems fair for Hill and not a tactic trying to drain a man


Doubt that one matters considering how Hill got knocked out


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> A catchweight is ALWAYS a tactic trying to drain a man. There is no other reason for it. (unless you're Canelo, trying to make a ridiculous mis-match appear somehow reasonable.)


Or just a way for 2 fighters to meet.

Roy wanted to stay at 175 while Hill was planning on going to 190.
So they negotiated to make a fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Canelo supporter??


I have a week worth of shows to catch up on, a paper to write, CPA exam to study for, unpacking, etc to do. Rereading a 24 page thread is last on my list and trying to reply to everybody would increase the number of replies I'd have to get to even more.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> *Or just a way for 2 fighters to meet.*
> 
> Roy wanted to stay at 175 while Hill was planning on going to 190.
> So they negotiated to make a fight.


No. Absolutely no.

This is an absurd but common misconception. How is that "meeting?" Did it make Roy stronger? Of course not.

Like I said .....


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No. Absolutely no.
> 
> This is an absurd but common misconception. How is that "meeting?" Did it make Roy stronger? Of course not.
> 
> Like I said .....


Since both Roy and Hill drained to make 175 I'd say they both benefitted from 177.5


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Fucking right


You either a bitch or a Mexican.

You can't be both.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No worries, Lester.


Canelo's officially Irish now.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He could have fought a Lemiuex caliber MW earlier this month, but instead decided to fight Khan in a bullshit money fight.
> 
> Fuck him, he deserves all the criticism he's getting.


It's all politics. If GGG was in the same position he'd do the same.

He already does the same now, with rejecting Lara because he brings nothing to the table, in Loeffler's own words. And willing to go up to 168 for Froch/Chavez Jr but not Ward, instead told Ward to come down to 164. They're all the same really. All politics. Some fans want to act like their fighter favorite fighter has a different approach to boxing and are not businessmen. The fact is they all are.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> It's all politics. If GGG was in the same position he'd do the same.
> 
> He already does the same now, with rejecting Lara because he brings nothing to the table, in Loeffler's own words. And willing to go up to 168 for Froch/Chavez Jr but not Ward, instead told Ward to come down to 164. They're all the same really. All politics. Some fans want to act like their fighter favorite fighter has a different approach to boxing and are not businessmen. *The fact is they all are*.


the fact is that golovkin was the 160 wbc mandatory for canleo whereas lara is not so thats the end of that

i would give more flaws in your post but any discussion between a fight between lara and golovkin is what round the runner gets caught and kod...not who wins the fight

in fact, an interesting bet here would be if lara gets injured or some other bs before the fight and said fight gets postposed, and consequently, never happens

maybe +300, max 400


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-promoter-canelo-talks-not-dead-still-our-priority--104957

http://www.boxingscene.com/erislandy-lara-sees-no-network-issues-making-golovkin-fight--104967

http://www.boxingscene.com/provodnikov-golovkin-blows-out-canelo-ggg-ward-fight--104972


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Canelo vs GGG will happen next year, mark it.

Canelo will put an extra 7-10 million in his bank account by dropping the belt.

In the words of Bob Arum, 
"It's just business...."


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo knows GGG will whoop his ass. If he doesn't believe it then his team and promoter do. Plain and simple. They ate only buying time hoping GGG shows some vulnerability and Canelo improves just enough.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Canelo deserves the criticism he is getting.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-promoter-canelo-talks-not-dead-still-our-priority--104957
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/erislandy-lara-sees-no-network-issues-making-golovkin-fight--104967
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/provodnikov-golovkin-blows-out-canelo-ggg-ward-fight--104972


I thought that last one was saying GGG was gonna fight Provo for a minute there lol. I'd love it if he trolled Canelo by saying just that


----------

